# Allianz benachteiligt, Horde bevorzugt



## Valdos Theolos (26. Oktober 2010)

Moin,

kann es sein das die Allianz einfach benachteiligt wird? Sogar die Entwickler des Spielers bevorzugen einfach die Horde, ... weswegen?


----------



## BlizzLord (26. Oktober 2010)

Weil Horde Horde ist.


----------



## Fusselbirne (26. Oktober 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Weil Horde Horde ist.


Mehr braucht man nicht zu sagen.


----------



## Vadesh (26. Oktober 2010)

Auf Mmo-Champion gab es einen Beitrag, dass Blizzard die Allianz lieber mag, weil Deathwing, während der Stormwind zerstört, der neue Loggin-Screen wird. Und nun kommt jemand, der das genaue Gegenteil behauptet? 

Ich bin verwirrt


----------



## ChevesieLane (26. Oktober 2010)

Valdos schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> kann es sein das die Allianz einfach benachteiligt wird? Sogar die Entwickler des Spielers bevorzugen einfach die Horde, ... weswegen?



mhm es gibt zig tausen andere threads, wo gefragt wird, ob die horde benachteilligt wird... was denn nu... in den anderen threads wird wenisgtens noch begründet, wieso die sich benahcteilligt fühlen


----------



## Morpheusus (26. Oktober 2010)

Das ist ein völlig schwachsinniges Thema. Die Allianz behauptet man würde sie benachteiligen und dasselbe könnte die Horde dann auch von sich behaupten. Von daher eine sinnlose endlose Diskussion für nichts und wieder nichts.

Glaube kaum, das irgendeine Seite bevorzugt oder gar benachteilig wird. Warum sollte es auch so sein?


----------



## ZAM (26. Oktober 2010)

Vadesh schrieb:


> Auf Mmo-Champion gab es einen Beitrag, dass Blizzard die Allianz lieber mag [...]



Klar ... deswegen spielen da auch Leute wie Morhaime und Metzen Horde  .. BlizzCon-Eröffnung ...


----------



## Vadesh (26. Oktober 2010)

Die neuen Kampfschreie für die Allianz belegen eindeutig, wen Blizzard lieber mag


----------



## Chirogue (26. Oktober 2010)

Blizzcon: "FOR THE HORDE!"


----------



## Ohrensammler (26. Oktober 2010)

Die Sache ist recht einfach zu erklären:

Wären die Blizz Entwickler alle altersmäßig noch vor ihrer ersten Rasur, dann würden sie lieber Allianz spielen, aber so.....


----------



## ZAM (26. Oktober 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Die Sache ist recht einfach zu erklären:
> 
> Wären die Blizz Entwickler alle altersmäßig noch vor ihrer ersten Rasur, dann würden sie lieber Allianz spielen, aber so.....






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phaatom (26. Oktober 2010)

schon wieder einer der mimimimimi macht  sry das musste jez sein.

ich finds eher nicht das hier einerbevorzugt wird. es kommt einfach drauf an wie man spielt.

aber eins muss ich noch sagen FOR THE HORD


----------



## Bracke (26. Oktober 2010)

Wenn alle Seiten gleichlaut jammern ist es gerecht^^.
Ich zock seit europarelais. Erst war die Horde total benachteiligt dann irgendwann die Allis...

Aber die wow Spieler jammern und heulen und doch spielen wir alle noch. 

So schlimm kanns also net sein.


Ich bin seit fast 6 Jahren süchtig. 

Dabei is meine Klasse die einzige die total unterpowert is^^
(Schurke)^^


----------



## steven9797 (26. Oktober 2010)

Valdos schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> kann es sein das die Allianz einfach benachteiligt wird? Sogar die Entwickler des Spielers bevorzugen einfach die Horde, ... weswegen?




Sagt ja schon der Name, die Allianz ist eine feste Gruppe von zivilisierten Lebewesen, die Horde hingegen ist ne brutale unterbelichtete Bande, denen muss man einfach helfen, mir tun sie auch leid.


----------



## Gidohra (26. Oktober 2010)

wen man mal von den Stadtverbindungen ausgeht dann hast blizz die allys 

nacht11 nach sw hf beim 3 stunden marsch als lowi


----------



## Vadesh (26. Oktober 2010)

Gidohra schrieb:


> wen man mal von den Stadtverbindungen ausgeht dann hast blizz die allys
> 
> nacht11 nach sw hf beim 3 stunden marsch als lowi



Kann man nicht mittlerweile mit als Nachtelf mit dem Schiff zum Hafen von Menethil fahren und direkt von dort aus das Schiff nach Stormwind nehmen?

Aber ja, früher war das richtig blöd


----------



## Endes (26. Oktober 2010)

Wenn dann hat die Alianz eher kleine Vorteile die so als einzeln kein gewicht machen aber zusammen sind es schon viel.

Ich versuche mal beispiele aufzuführen.


Sturmwind ist die größte Hauptstadt im Spiel.
Der hafen ist in der Stadt. Horde Spieler müssen in OG ras aber zum glück ändert sich das mit Cata.
Die Händler in Sw haben fast alles. Zwar meistens mit cd aber Hordler müssen bei vielen sachen lange farmen um sie zu bekommen.
Das Volk der menschen ist übervorteilt. Am schlimmsten ist das 10 % Ruf zuwachs. das ist nicht wenig und macht echt was aus.
Ist mit cata nicht mehr wichtig aber ein Albtraumdrache sitzt direckt vor der Tür.
Ursprünglich gab es mehr Quest für Alianz statt Horde. Blizz hat es langsam angeglichen aber wenn ich richtig bin hat die Alianz immer noch mehr.


----------



## Splendid (26. Oktober 2010)

Na von der Stadtverbing her müßten eher die Allys in Cata am A*sch sein, weil ihre Hauptstädte alles so dicht beieinander liegen. Jedenfalls für mages oder wenn sie (wie ich glaube), wenn alle so 85 sind in alle hauptstädte wieder Portale aufstellt!


----------



## Manotis (26. Oktober 2010)

Ja hab ich mich auch schon gefragt. Dann einen Horden dk hochgespielt und gedacht ach mann die Allis werden doch bevorzugt. Denke das rein subjektives Empfinden. Das da jemand bevorzugt wird glaub ich nicht. Vielleicht mal aber das wird im laufe der Zeit auch wieder ausgeglichen siehe blutelfen bei der horde und jetzt worgen bei der alli


----------



## discotiiia (26. Oktober 2010)

Wie mit den BGs. Spielst du Allianz liefert die Horde 1a Teamplay und deine Gruppe besteht aus einem Haufen debiler Hühnchen. Spielst du Horde liefert die Allianz 1a Teamplay und deine Gruppe besteht aus einem Haufen arroganter Gockel. That's Life, jeder will zu kurz gekommen sein.


----------



## Ginkohana (26. Oktober 2010)

Nunja wenn ihr euch die best in Slot Items anschaut, dann kann man schon annehmen, dass die Horde bevorzugt wird.
Beispielsweise Nahkampfwaffen:
Best in Slot WotLK 2h DD: Schadowmourne (Orkbonus)
2. best in Slot 2h DD war auch ne Axt u.s.w.
BC best in slot hab ich dank meiner nächtlichen verplantheit vergessen aber es war sicherlich kein Schwert...oder Streitkolben.
Schwerter auf welche die Menschen einen Bonus haben gabs Best in Slot seit Vanilla nicht mehr.


----------



## discotiiia (26. Oktober 2010)

Danke mann, jetzt weiß ich wieder was mein Unwort des Jahres bzgl. Wow 2010 ist.


----------



## SonneBlock (26. Oktober 2010)

Tripple post?

Dann liefer ich den .. C-C-C-C-Combobreaker!


----------



## discotiiia (26. Oktober 2010)

Dammit, sry, das is mein verdammtes Inet. Willst gar nich sehen wie das in WSG abgeht. Einmal drücken tripple hit


----------



## Vadesh (26. Oktober 2010)

Ginkohana schrieb:


> Nunja wenn ihr euch die best in Slot Items anschaut, dann kann man schon annehmen, dass die Horde bevorzugt wird.
> Beispielsweise Nahkampfwaffen:
> Best in Slot WotLK 2h DD: Schadowmourne (Orkbonus)
> 2. best in Slot 2h DD war auch ne Axt u.s.w.
> ...



BiS in BC...hm....nein das war sicher kein Schwert. Naja, mal von Illidans Kriegsgleven abgesehen 

Und 1% Crit, mit einer Waffe, die fast Keiner hat, ist keine gute Begründung.


----------



## DonaldDark (26. Oktober 2010)

> Moin,
> 
> kann es sein das die Allianz einfach benachteiligt wird? Sogar die Entwickler des Spielers bevorzugen einfach die Horde, ... weswegen?





Dieses Statement strotz ja nur so vor geballter Argumentationspower, so dass einem ja gar nix anderes übrig bleibt, als dir recht zu geben.

Dazu sag ich mal: Respekt 2000


----------



## Kalikass (26. Oktober 2010)

warum sind die Allys benachteiligt?


----------



## merc91 (26. Oktober 2010)

...und das Geilste ist immernoch, dass ZAM die Allys flamet =)


Lok'tar ogar!!!


----------



## BossRulE (26. Oktober 2010)

Ich sag mal so: Die meisten weltbekannten großen Raidgilden, welche sich um die World-Firsts streiten sind Horde-Gilden. Die meisten, nicht alle!

Also werden wir tollen, gut aussehenden Hordler auch bevorzugt 

For the Horde \^-^/


----------



## Folkthing (26. Oktober 2010)

nja überlegt mal warum gerade ein zerstörtes sturmwind als login-screen verwendet wird.

es erfüllt doch jeden hordler mit freude eine zerstörte menschen hauptstadt zu sehen 

die allianz wird sich einfach denken: "yeeeaaa unsere tolle stadt ist auf dem login-screen"


----------



## CarpoX (26. Oktober 2010)

FOR THE HORDE!!

Und eh...



Endes schrieb:


> Der hafen ist in der Stadt. Horde Spieler müssen in OG ras aber zum glück ändert sich das mit Cata.
> Die Händler in Sw haben fast alles. Zwar meistens mit cd aber Hordler müssen bei vielen sachen lange farmen um sie zu bekommen.
> Ursprünglich gab es mehr Quest für Alianz statt Horde. Blizz hat es langsam angeglichen aber wenn ich richtig bin hat die Alianz immer noch mehr.



1. Naja, kommt ganz drauf an von wo man losläuft Richtung Hafen/Zeppelin... wa?
2. Öh... was denn? :x
3. Mehr Quests die man für den Meister der Lehren machen muss

Achja, außerdem...

FOR THE HORDE!!


----------



## KuhMuhnist (26. Oktober 2010)

Ich denke Blizzard mag beide, da sie sonst die Allianz rauseditieren wuerden, wenn sie wirklich die Allianz soooo hassen.
Iwie sinnlos.


----------



## SonneBlock (26. Oktober 2010)

Die Diskussion ist so alt wie WoW selbst und wird kein Ende finden. Ergo: Sinnlos.


----------



## Luc - (26. Oktober 2010)

Feanwulf schrieb:


> Blizzcon: "FOR THE HORDE!"



Gibt es mehr zusagen ?

MfG Luc -


----------



## sensêij1988 (26. Oktober 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Die Sache ist recht einfach zu erklären:
> 
> Wären die Blizz Entwickler alle altersmäßig noch vor ihrer ersten Rasur, dann würden sie lieber Allianz spielen, aber so.....


made my day


----------



## Soratos (26. Oktober 2010)

Das Blizz die Allis besser findet, is völliger quatsch...

Siehe ---> Blizzcon 2010 


FOR THE HORD


----------



## BobaBasti (26. Oktober 2010)

Ich weis nich was alle haben, alle Spieler sind doch nur Menschen xD
Das man die Rivalität, aus Spaß oder als Echt, im RL ausleben muss ... war letztens ers in Berlin so 2 Leute habn sich im Cafe gestritten wer besser sei Horde oder Ally tststs

Ich bin für die Horde sowie die Allianz weil ich Zwerg u Gnom spiele bzw. dann nochn Worgen. Aber mit cata werd ich mal nen Goblin anfangen da ich jetzt leider keinen Hordler mehr habe 




  FÜR NIEMANDEN


----------



## Hypokondria (26. Oktober 2010)

Komischerweiße spielen auf der seite der Horde, kleine Untote RoxXxo0rRsS, names : Killulol, Vanislol, Mâgelol, Dêâthkîng, Dêâthknight, Ârthaslol, Kîlllol, Pyrôkîll....das sagt schon alles über die Horde...Kleine verwic*** Kellerkinder, die in der Schule in den 5 Minutenpause bzw Lehrerwechsel von anderen Mitschülern in die Tonne gepresst  oder ins Schrank eingesperrt werden.


----------



## Talin78 (26. Oktober 2010)

Gidohra schrieb:


> wen man mal von den Stadtverbindungen ausgeht dann hast blizz die allys
> 
> nacht11 nach sw hf beim 3 stunden marsch als lowi



War früher mal so. Ist dir entgangen das da von Auberdine nen Kahn nach SW fährt?

Und ja bin Alli seit 4,5 Jahren und wäre froh, wenn ich mich nicht rasieren müsste.^^


----------



## Nicolanda (26. Oktober 2010)

Also ich finde die Horde wird im PvE etwas bevorzugt. Wenn man die Volksfähigkeiten anschaut ist die Allianz klar im Nachteil. Die Orks haben Spellpower+AP der Troll hat 20% haste. Der Taure hat 5% mehr HP. Was hat die allianz? ne kostenlose insignie... Die Schattenmimik bei nachtelfen ist sowas von sinnlos. Zwerge haben 1% mehr crit auf schusswaffen was an den ork und trollbonus gar nicht rankommt. Draenei haben 1% hit was eigentlich ok ist. Wenn man Allianz spielt dann Mensch oder Draenei


----------



## xXDennisXx (26. Oktober 2010)

Man, man, man! Hätte die Allianz nur mal ein "bisschen" mehr Teamgeist, und würden nicht alle einzeln rumlaufen, wäre die Allianz genauso gut wie die Horde!! 

Die Horde geht immer in so kleine Grüppchen, egal ob es nur 2 Leute sind, sie sind einfach nicht alleine.
Die Horde defft, nicht so wie die Allianz, wenn die Allianz mal im Arathibecken 'ne Basis einnimmt, dann rennen alle weg!!!


----------



## Luc - (26. Oktober 2010)

Es ist und bleibt eine unsinnige Diskussion, Ende aus.

MfG Luc -


----------



## Orthrus (26. Oktober 2010)

Hypokondria schrieb:


> * Komischerweiße spielen auf der seite der Horde,...*



Wo hast du die Zeit während der Deutschstunde verbracht?


Mit untoten Grüßen...


----------



## Hypokondria (26. Oktober 2010)

Orthrus schrieb:


> Wo hast du die Zeit während der Deutschstunde verbracht?
> 
> 
> Mit untoten Grüßen...



Raucherecke.

Frage beantwortet?

Edit: Ach, ich wohne nicht einmal in Deutschland, alles in der Schule gerlent, mein lieber RoxXxor


----------



## CarpoX (26. Oktober 2010)

Hypokondria schrieb:


> [...] das sagt schon alles über die Horde...Kleine verwic*** Kellerkinder, die in der Schule in den 5 Minutenpause bzw Lehrerwechsel von anderen Mitschülern in die Tonne gepresst oder ins Schrank eingesperrt werden.



Und da wo du herkommst ist es also normal andere Menschen zu beleidigen, hm? Dich sollte jemand "ins Schrank" einsperren und nie wieder rauslassen... >_>


----------



## xerkxes (26. Oktober 2010)

Horde ist eindeutig im Vorteil, da die meisten männlichen Klassenvertreter durch ihre gebückte Haltung aerodynamischer laufen können.


----------



## chaosruler (26. Oktober 2010)

Valdos schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> kann es sein das die Allianz einfach benachteiligt wird? Sogar die Entwickler des Spielers bevorzugen einfach die Horde, ... weswegen?



Kannst Du das an Fakten belegen? Nein?...schade


----------



## Dr Death (26. Oktober 2010)

LOL benachteiligt? o.O SCHON AV GESPIELT  5 ELE SCHAMIS DEFFEN DA ALLES WEG AUF DER BRÜCKE 

CAPS FTW


----------



## Moktheshock (26. Oktober 2010)

xD wieso wird nicht geschrieben blizzard hasst palas (wer die Panals verfolgt hat weiß was ich mein) xD ich mein ich hätte kein ding damit ich mag sie auch net^^ 

aber sie arbeiten ja daran das Samwise wieder so etwas Episches wie FOR THE HORDE schreit^^  das bekommen die Allis dann xD


----------



## Loina (26. Oktober 2010)

keiner wird bevorzugt !!!! 
kommt halt auf den skill der spieler an^^


----------



## teroa (26. Oktober 2010)

Horde hat ihren standart ruf ...für die horde..
und das passende gegenstück für die allies wäre doch eigentlich ... für die windelträger...

ps: davon abgesehn würden die horde bevorzugt werden würd 1k nicht immer den allies gehören...


----------



## Devil4u (26. Oktober 2010)

Ganz ehrlich, wenn wir das AV mal aussen vor lassen, dann bevorzugt Blizz keine Seite.
Und das AV ist wohl mehr ein Konzeptfehler, als geplant gegen die Horde gerichtet gewesen.


----------



## CarpoX (26. Oktober 2010)

AV gibt es seit Classic, Fähigkeiten mit Knockback machen diese Brücke ja erst so geil zu deffen, und die kamen ja erst viel später ins Spiel


----------



## Rolandos (26. Oktober 2010)

Ist doch klar, den meisten Spielern gehen die hässlichen Chars auf den Wecker. 
Der einzige ansehbare Char ist der Blutelf, und der ist bei der Horde.


----------



## Devil4u (26. Oktober 2010)

Es ist aber nicht nur die Brücke:

Die zwei Friedhöfe an beiden Enden der Brücke sind so nahe, dass die getöteten viel zu schnell wieder auf der Brücke stehen. 
Die NPC's der Allianzstellungen schiessen dich teilweise noch auf der Brücke aus dem Stealth. (Bug der mir von GM's schon bestätigt wurde)
Um die Türme einzunehmen musst du die NPC's bekämpfen, bei den Hordetürmen reicht es rein zu rennen, da die Schützen nicht durch die Mauer oben schiessen.
Du kannst jetzt eben mit Knockback und Mindcontrole gegner von der Brücke schubsen.
Der Eingang der Horde Festung ist gedeckt und verwinkelt, so dass die Bogenschützen erst im letzten moment das Feuer eröffenen, wenn man eigentlich schon in den Türmen ist.


----------



## Mondenkynd (26. Oktober 2010)

discotiiia schrieb:


> Wie mit den BGs. Spielst du Allianz liefert die Horde 1a Teamplay und deine Gruppe besteht aus einem Haufen debiler Hühnchen. Spielst du Horde liefert die Allianz 1a Teamplay und deine Gruppe besteht aus einem Haufen arroganter Gockel. That's Life, jeder will zu kurz gekommen sein.



Das ist Momentan so, früher war die Horde im BG und PvP immer besser, heutzutage tun sich beide nichts mehr.....Masse statt Klasse.


----------



## Wolfmania (26. Oktober 2010)

Nicolanda schrieb:


> Also ich finde die Horde wird im PvE etwas bevorzugt. Wenn man die Volksfähigkeiten anschaut ist die Allianz klar im Nachteil. Die Orks haben Spellpower+AP der Troll hat 20% haste. Der Taure hat 5% mehr HP. Was hat die allianz? ne kostenlose insignie... Die Schattenmimik bei nachtelfen ist sowas von sinnlos. Zwerge haben 1% mehr crit auf schusswaffen was an den ork und trollbonus gar nicht rankommt. Draenei haben 1% hit was eigentlich ok ist. Wenn man Allianz spielt dann Mensch oder Draenei



Naja die Allianz-Fähigkeiten im PvP sind nicht zu verachten (Zwerge-Steingestalt / Nachtelfen-Unsichtbar...) - ich finde beiden Seiten gut, dafür war es bis Lich King etwas mühsamer, die Horde zu leveln (komische Flugpunkte etc). Und Horde ist einfach besser im PvP und flamed weniger...zumindest bei den Servern die ich spiele.


----------



## Cartman666 (26. Oktober 2010)

Wenn ich mir die Regionen anschaue, in denen die Hordler anfangs questen würde ich sagen: Blizzard mag die Allianz lieber. Brachland? Tausend Nadeln? Steinkrallengebirge? Alles irgendwie furchtbar, langweilig und furchtbar langweilig.

Genrell ist es aber so, daß beide Seiten recht ausgeglichen sind. Jetzt wo die Horde die Goblins bekommt...

Jeder findet den einen oder anderen Rassenbonus der anderen Seite zu gut. Entscheidend ist aber keiner. Selbst ein blümchenpflückender Draenei Krieger ist im PVP kleinzuhauen. Über sowas hatte sich hier ja mal jemand aufgeregt   

Deppen gibt es auf beiden Seiten. Das hängt halt von der Serverpopulation ab. Ein Server, auf dem mehrheitlich Hordler sind, zieht halt Hordenspieler und damit auch besonders viele Kleinkinder an. Ebenso verhält es sich auf Allianzseite. Diese Leute kann man übrigens immer gut mit solchen Threads hervorlocken. Das sind die, die dann stereotyp "Für die Horde" und "Für die Allianz" runterbeten


----------



## pat1988 (26. Oktober 2010)

vorteile nachteile hinterteil..... 	wer glaubt das seine seite benachteiligt wird soll halt wechseln ^^  vllt wird das dann für ihn eine endlose wechselung der fraktionen und man hat ruhe 

oder er soll versuchen im gleichen zeitraum sagen wir mal n menschkrieger und n orkkrieger auf lvl 80 zu bringen und dann mal die ausrüstung vergleichen

ODER einfach das spiel wechseln bzw ganz aufhören

oder es kommt einem einfach nur so vor weil, soweit ich weiss die horde auf deutschen servern stärker vertretten is.... in unserm schönen nachbar land frankreich sollsja genau andersrum sein (bin mir da nicht hundert pro sicher hab das nur irgendwo mal gelesen)



ps: das wörtchen oder ist einfach toll

pps: die wahre politik spielt sich in berlin und nicht in stuemwind oder so ab ^^


----------



## Kotnik (26. Oktober 2010)

ICh spiele schon immer Horde und mir wäre noch nie aufgefallen, dass ich irgendwie im VOrteil gegenüber der ALlianz gewesen wäre. Gut, das einzige, als es noch keinen Dungeonfinder gab, war, dass die Horde einfacher zum Kloster kam..

Ansonsten: Ja, AV isn Witz, das ist in keiner Weise ausgeglichen. Und wisst ihr was? Wir haben der Allianz dennoch regelmäßig eins verpasst und wenns nicht gut lief, hatte man nen Grund..

INsgesamt ist das Gejammer, diese oder jene Seite sei bevorzugt, lächerlich, soooo krass sind dieses Details wirklich nicht.
Und ob nun die Blizz-Fuzzies Horde spielen oder nicht, ach wisst ihr...das ist mir so bums.

(Aber die Menschenfähigkeiten sind schonn lustig: Ich hab nen Menschen-Twinkpala angefangen und die Gute hat fast ne ganze Seite im Zauberbuch nur Vorteile stehen..oO DAS ist dann doch ein bisschen krass, ist das ne ENtschuldigung, dass die Männer so hässlich sind und die Frauen so dämliche Witze machen? )


Davon abgesehen: Auf welchen Servern spielt ihr zur Hölle? WO ist denn die Horde in der Überzahl? Ich hab das noch nirgendwo erlebt....oO


----------



## datsoli (26. Oktober 2010)

Hypokondria schrieb:


> Komischerweiße spielen auf der seite der Horde, kleine Untote RoxXxo0rRsS, names : Killulol, Vanislol, Mâgelol, Dêâthkîng, Dêâthknight, Ârthaslol, Kîlllol, Pyrôkîll....das sagt schon alles über die Horde...Kleine verwic*** Kellerkinder, die in der Schule in den 5 Minutenpause bzw Lehrerwechsel von anderen Mitschülern in die Tonne gepresst oder ins Schrank eingesperrt werden.



als ob das bei der Allianz besser wäre..., lächerlich.
Ich hab 80er auf beiden Seiten und auf verschiedenen Servern. Die Anzahl der Deppen und Kiddys ist überall gleich egal auf welchem Server oder welcher Fraktion.


----------



## bkeleanor (26. Oktober 2010)

wenn wir mal von AV sprechen und die Brücke mal Brücke sein lassen, uns also den türmen widmen. Allianz bunker easy zum deffen wenn eingenommen, da viel platz und jede menge säulen um sich dahinter zu verstecken.
Horde türme der absolute schwachsinn zum deffen für jäger sowieso. hexer mit seinem massenstun, 2 krieger mit wirbelwind und der turm ist zurück erobert.

sicht eines schurken
alli bunker auf der treppe liegen tausende von jäger fallen. Schattenschritt zum jäger hoch.
hordi turm ein scheiss eingang (oben weg hinauf ist np).

benachteiligung kA rein von der umgebungen her denk ich nicht.
weiss nicht wie es sich als hordler spielt, aber meine erfahrung ist folgende.
angenommen 2 palas (hordi und alli) drücken beide exakt zur gleichen zeit den stun, dann ist der alli gestunnt.
oder mage und schami sind fast tot wirken aber beide vor dem umkippen einen zauber der den gegner ausknippsen würde. alli kippt um der alli zauber verfehlt oder weicht aus.

würd gern mal horden geschichten über sowas hören.


----------



## Kriegsratte (26. Oktober 2010)

steven9797 schrieb:


> Sagt ja schon der Name, die Allianz ist eine feste Gruppe von zivilisierten Lebewesen, die Horde hingegen ist ne brutale unterbelichtete Bande, denen muss man einfach helfen, mir tun sie auch leid.




So denke ich über die Horde,gut erklärt Junge


----------



## echterman (26. Oktober 2010)

Vadesh schrieb:


> Kann man nicht mittlerweile mit als Nachtelf mit dem Schiff zum Hafen von Menethil fahren und direkt von dort aus das Schiff nach Stormwind nehmen?
> 
> Aber ja, früher war das richtig blöd



man kann als nacht11 sogar direkt nach SW fahren. man nimmt einfach schiff in Auberdine nach SW.


----------



## Ceiwyn (26. Oktober 2010)

CarpoX schrieb:


> AV gibt es seit Classic, Fähigkeiten mit Knockback machen diese Brücke ja erst so geil zu deffen, und die kamen ja erst viel später ins Spiel



Früher hat man sie mit Schneebällen runtergeworfen. War lustig.


----------



## Potpotom (26. Oktober 2010)

Natürlich werden wir bevorzugt... die Allianz ist ein ungeliebtes Kind, sie ist halt irgendwie da.


----------



## n.bek. (26. Oktober 2010)

Kotnik schrieb:


> ICh spiele schon immer Horde und mir wäre noch nie aufgefallen, dass ich irgendwie im VOrteil gegenüber der ALlianz gewesen wäre. Gut, das einzige, als es noch keinen Dungeonfinder gab, war, dass die Horde einfacher zum Kloster kam..


+ burg schattenfang und hdw die beide auf entsprechendem level ebenfalls recht mühsam zu erreichen waren.



> Ansonsten: Ja, AV isn Witz, das ist in keiner Weise ausgeglichen. Und wisst ihr was? Wir haben der Allianz dennoch regelmäßig eins verpasst und wenns nicht gut lief, hatte man nen Grund..


zum jammern...




> (Aber die Menschenfähigkeiten sind schonn lustig: Ich hab nen Menschen-Twinkpala angefangen und die Gute hat fast ne ganze Seite im Zauberbuch nur Vorteile stehen..oO


hmmm insgesamt dürften orks und menschen die stärksten fähigkeiten haben, wobei die aktiv einzusetzenden hordenfähigkeiten generell eher aggressiv sind (berserker, aufstampfen von tauren etc... ) und die von der allianz so gesehen eher defensiv sind...



> DAS ist dann doch ein bisschen krass, ist das ne ENtschuldigung, dass die Männer so hässlich sind und die Frauen so dämliche Witze machen? )


wieso sollte sich blizz für das bißchen realistische darstellung entschuldigen wollen?




> Davon abgesehen: Auf welchen Servern spielt ihr zur Hölle? WO ist denn die Horde in der Überzahl? Ich hab das noch nirgendwo erlebt....oO


war zumindest auf den meisten pvp-servern so, dass mehr hordenchars existieren, wohingegen auf viele pve-servern mehr alli-chars existieren, wobei existieren ja nur bedingt etwas über die anzahl aktiver chars sagt....


----------



## RedShirt (26. Oktober 2010)

n.bek. schrieb:


> wieso sollte sich blizz für das bißchen realistische darstellung entschuldigen wollen?



Naja, also die Mensch-Männer sind ja wirklich grausam.
Die Mädels sind ne ganz andere Ecke.

Auf Allianzseite seh ich auch weit weit mehr Männer weibl. Chars spielen als auf Hordenseite.
Auf Hordenseite bin ich auch ausschließlich männlich, da sind die Modelle für m auch gut.


----------



## Trig (26. Oktober 2010)

Hiho,

die Allianzspieler haben klare Vorteile was die Reiserouten angeht, auch sind einige Rassenboni echt der Hammer (und mittlerweile zurecht generft worden).

Wenn ich hier höre, die Horde hat Vorteile im AV, dann muss ich mich ein wenig wundern. Die Allies rennen zu unserem Obermacker und gut ist, wir müssen die ganze Basis clearen, weil da ein Haufen NPC´s stehen. Die kann man als Ally bei uns locker ignorieren. Oder vielleicht meint ihr mit AV was anderes als ich....
Wenn ich hier höre, dass die Türme schwerer zu deffen sind als die Bunker, na denn defft doch eure Bunker. Ist doch dann wohl auch wieder eher ein Vorteil als Nachteil.

Im Endeffekt ist es mir auch egal, ich bin Hordler und das ist auch gut so!


----------



## n.bek. (26. Oktober 2010)

*gg* naja bzgl horde und weshalb so wenige weibliche orks spielen, orks haben ja nicht schön auszusehen und gibt einfach zu wenige die sich fortwährend ein hässliches grünes oder braunes etwas anschaun wollen, das auch noch weiblich sein soll. 
weshalb ich allerdings n gnomentwink habe, kann ich jetzt auch nicht sagen ^^
weibliche taurenchars gibt es denke ich mal hauptsächlich aus dem grund, dass die taurenmänner als figur auf dem bildschirm doch irgendwie zunächst fast etwas wuchtig erscheinen, wobei dies dann allerdings auch eher eine frage gewohnheit is, spätestens wenn man das erste mal donnerfels betreten hat, sollte man sich dran gewöhnt haben.


----------



## alchilèes (26. Oktober 2010)

dazu gibt es nur eins zu sagen.....
die kirschen aus nachbars garten sind immer süßer die äpfel saftiger und nachbars frau auch noch hübscher.....
es ist immer so und schuld daran ist blizz, selbst die schlangen vor der kasse werden von denen beeinflusst.
egal welche schlange ich nehme die andere kommt schneller voran.
nenene....

bevor solche aussagen kommen empfiehlt es sich beide seiten zu spielen, oder besser nicht sonst erkennt ihr noch das blizz eigentlich sehr gute arbeit leistet und ihr habt nichts mehr zu meckern.


----------



## Ceylow (26. Oktober 2010)

Solch eine Disskusion ist total überflüssig weil es diese in 500 anderen Foren 100000 mal gibt.


----------



## Trig (26. Oktober 2010)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> angenommen 2 palas (hordi und alli) drücken beide exakt zur gleichen zeit den stun, dann ist der alli gestunnt.
> oder mage und schami sind fast tot wirken aber beide vor dem umkippen einen zauber der den gegner ausknippsen würde. alli kippt um der alli zauber verfehlt oder weicht aus.


Das ist ja wohl die lahmste Argeumentation die ich je gehört habe!

Als Hordler bekomme ich in BG´s einen Zusatzknopf "Kills the Ally right in front of you" oder wie?


----------



## bouncerone (26. Oktober 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Die Sache ist recht einfach zu erklären:
> 
> Wären die Blizz Entwickler alle altersmäßig noch vor ihrer ersten Rasur, dann würden sie lieber Allianz spielen, aber so.....




Selten so ne Schei... gelesen,

Es Spielen genausoviele Minderjährige Horde wie Alli.

Wenn nicht sogar der erste Char ein Hordler wird weil die ja so Böse aussehen.


----------



## bouncerone (26. Oktober 2010)

Trig schrieb:


> Hiho,
> 
> die Allianzspieler haben klare Vorteile was die Reiserouten angeht, auch sind einige Rassenboni echt der Hammer (und mittlerweile zurecht generft worden).
> 
> ...




So ein Mist,

dafür stand bei Thrall die ganze Zeit der Troll King, also 2 mal 6mio Leben zum kloppen, beim King in SW steht nur er, naja und wer Probleme mit den Wachen hat der sollte eh aufhören in die Gegnerischen Städte zu gehen


----------



## Ceylow (26. Oktober 2010)

Ey über mir, er meint das ALteractal....


----------



## Kafka (26. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1DyNurkhljg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 Das sagt doch Alles^^


----------



## Ceylow (26. Oktober 2010)

Es ist alles schon recht gut ausgeglichen irgendwo hat immer wer die Nase vorne.


----------



## Snowhawk (26. Oktober 2010)

Da sollte man TE doch Fragen: Warum möchte er  BEVORTEILT sein? ^^ 

Achja:
Ich spiele Horde weil bei der Allianz die meisten Deppen sind.
Und viele Spielen Allianz, weil bei der Horde die meisten Deppen sind.

Merkt ihr was? ^^


----------



## Ayecarumba80 (26. Oktober 2010)

Nu hört auf, Hypokondria zu ärgern... Solche Kommentare entstehen halt aus Frust, wenn man benachteiligt ist... Von Haus aus natürlich, wenn ihr wisst was ich meine.  

Zum Thema:


BlizzLord schrieb:


> Weil Horde Horde ist.


This...


----------



## bkeleanor (26. Oktober 2010)

Trig schrieb:


> Das ist ja wohl die lahmste Argeumentation die ich je gehört habe!
> 
> Als Hordler bekomme ich in BG´s einen Zusatzknopf "Kills the Ally right in front of you" oder wie?



wie gesagt ist meine erfahrung und ich spiele pvp seit classic.
hat auch nix mit so einem I.win button zu tun...aber solche kleinen dinge können locker den unterschiede zwischen win oder lose in einem 1 vs 1 match ausmachen.


----------



## Kongo Otto (26. Oktober 2010)

Jammer jammer, die Katz is krank...


----------



## Morcan (26. Oktober 2010)

bouncerone schrieb:


> Selten so ne Schei... gelesen,
> 
> Es Spielen genausoviele Minderjährige Horde wie Alli.
> 
> Wenn nicht sogar der erste Char ein Hordler wird weil die ja so Böse aussehen.



Also aus reiner Erfahrung würde ich sagen, dass jüngere Spieler lieber erstmal die "guten" wählen. Konnte man ganz zu Anfang von WoW sehen. Natürlich gibts dann auch immer die, die ganz doll fies aussehen wollen 


Die einzige Bevorzugung für die Horde seitens Blizzard sehe ich in der Geschichte. Allein die Orcs haben eine unglaublich ausgereifte und geniale Story. 
Aber um die Lore geht es hier vermutlich eh nicht, sonst würden die lieben Kleinen wohl kaum die Allianz spielen wollen


----------



## Trig (26. Oktober 2010)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> wie gesagt ist meine erfahrung und ich spiele pvp seit classic.
> hat auch nix mit so einem I.win button zu tun...aber solche kleinen dinge können locker den unterschiede zwischen win oder lose in einem 1 vs 1 match ausmachen.


Mag ja sein, dass es Dein Gefühl ist. Allerdings kann ich Dir sagen, dass es einem auf der anderen Seite genauso vorkommt. Wenn Du im 1on1 knapp verlierst, dann bleibt das länger hängen, als wenn man knapp gewinnt. Man kommt sich öfters mal ein wenig verarscht vor, Tatsache ist dann, der andere war (ist) besser. The name of the game....


----------



## Werni84 (26. Oktober 2010)

Nicolanda schrieb:


> Also ich finde die Horde wird im PvE etwas bevorzugt. Wenn man die Volksfähigkeiten anschaut ist die Allianz klar im Nachteil. Die Orks haben Spellpower+AP der Troll hat 20% haste. Der Taure hat 5% mehr HP. Was hat die allianz? ne kostenlose insignie... Die Schattenmimik bei nachtelfen ist sowas von sinnlos. Zwerge haben 1% mehr crit auf schusswaffen was an den ork und trollbonus gar nicht rankommt. Draenei haben 1% hit was eigentlich ok ist. Wenn man Allianz spielt dann Mensch oder Draenei



Dann bringen wir doch mal die andere seite mit rein Blutelfen Arkaner Strom is mega fail toll 2 sec stumm und bringt sounso viel Mana etc zurück das ist wohl die schlechteste eigenschaft im spiel 
Gnome haben wenigstens noch mehr von entfesselungskünstler auch wenns eher für bg super is
Und weil du zwerge so kritisierst wegen 1% crit was is denn mit steingestallt op gegen MS warris 

und btw man sollte sich alle einzellnen eigenschafften anschauen und nicht nur schlechte raussuchen und sagen mimimi benachteiligt.

Wenn man sich alle Rassen ansieht und und die boni dazu ist es so das alle super zusammen arbeiten nur sollte man auch mal sehen was bringen sie einzelln und was zusammen leider fehlt das verständins eingigen Alianzlern und Hordlern un DANN HEULEN SIE RUM:


----------



## n.bek. (26. Oktober 2010)

Morcan schrieb:


> Also aus reiner Erfahrung würde ich sagen, dass jüngere Spieler lieber erstmal die "guten" wählen. Konnte man ganz zu Anfang von WoW sehen. Natürlich gibts dann auch immer die, die ganz doll fies aussehen wollen



ich würde sagen, dass es eigentlich ziemlich normal is, wenn sich halbstarke für ein martialisches auftreten begeistern. weshalb ich es ziemlich unglaubwürdig finde, wenn hier von hordies sämtliche allis als kids bezeichnet werden. 
andererseits, der 16jährige regt sich ja in gegenwart eines 30jährigen auch gerne über die 12jährigen kiddies auf.


----------



## bkeleanor (26. Oktober 2010)

Trig schrieb:


> Mag ja sein, dass es Dein Gefühl ist. Allerdings kann ich Dir sagen, dass es einem auf der anderen Seite genauso vorkommt. *Wenn Du im 1on1 knapp verlierst, dann bleibt das länger hängen, als wenn man knapp gewinnt.* Man kommt sich öfters mal ein wenig verarscht vor, Tatsache ist dann, der andere war (ist) besser. The name of the game....



da hab ich auch schon das exakte gegenteil gehört.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (26. Oktober 2010)

datsoli schrieb:


> als ob das bei der Allianz besser wäre..., lächerlich.
> Ich hab 80er auf beiden Seiten und auf verschiedenen Servern. Die Anzahl der Deppen und Kiddys ist überall gleich egal auf welchem Server oder welcher Fraktion.



/SIGN sowas von

es macht null Unterschied aber so ist es nunmal

ich war auf Unterschiedlichen Servern entweder ist es so o so.

Klar PvE mäßig hat die Horde die besseren Racials aber die Allis dafür bessere fürs PvP. Und in Cata wird bei den neuen Rassen getauscht Raketenstiefel u Werfer ganz klar PvP.

Und wer das neue Buch(Weltenbeben) gelesen hat wird wissen das auch die Allis eine coole Story bekommen haben.


----------



## Wolfmania (26. Oktober 2010)

das Empfinden ist subjektiv und Realm-abhängig. Wenn ich Todeswache (Ally) spiele, dann ist dort viel mehr geflame und "kiddy-like" gequatsche als auf Hinterhalt (Horde) - dort gehts noch gesitteter zu. Früher auf silberner Hand (Ally) war es am Besten (da gabs noch RP). Aber wie gesagt - subjektiv.


----------



## Zyson (26. Oktober 2010)

Also sry aber ich kann immer nur wieder sagen wenn ich sowas lese erstens jeder Endgegner BC illidan Woltk Arthas jeder Starke Endgegner auch Todesschwinge ist in seine Normalen Form ein Allianzer und was hat die Horde für starke Bosse keinen richtig. Zweitens ich sag nur Allianz WORGEN ?!! Horde kleine grüne hässliche Goblins ?!! Also kein Plan wo ihr die Allianz benachteiligt seht xD


----------



## Lintflas (26. Oktober 2010)

Blizzard bevorzugt weder Allianz noch Horde. Sie bevorzugen WoW.

Ich kann nach 5 Jahren immer noch keinen qualitativen Unterschied zwischen den Fraktionen feststellen.
Beide Seiten haben ihren Reiz, und keine ist besser oder schlechter.


----------



## Tamalan (26. Oktober 2010)

ich denk auch nicht das irgendeine fraktion benachteiligt wird....
der unterschied ist nur die ausstrahlung der fraktionen

allis kommen mir so vor wie die zartgeilen....die sich das etui aus dem jacket holen das verchromte röhrchen in die nase schieben
und ne line besten kolumbianischen koks in die nase pfeifen, wenns im hirn ballert schreien sie "heldentum und im namen des königs"

hordis sind eher so die proleten, das sixpack auf den tisch geknallt, flasch bier uff, hau wech den scheiß "kampfrausch und isch mach disch platt weil ich weiß wo dein haus wohnt"

im grunde genommen alles das gleiche... nur die art und weise.... ist anders


ps: und für die leute mit dem stock im popöchen.... die sich gleich angepi**t fühlen.... allet locker sehn...


----------



## Ohrensammler (26. Oktober 2010)

bouncerone schrieb:


> Selten so ne Schei... gelesen,
> 
> Es Spielen genausoviele Minderjährige Horde wie Alli.
> 
> Wenn nicht sogar der erste Char ein Hordler wird weil die ja so Böse aussehen.



Du hast ein Probelm mit deinem Blutdruck 

Nimm doch nicht alles so ernst, mein erster Char war ein Gnom und ich könnte dein Vater sein


----------



## Heynrich (26. Oktober 2010)

natürlich wird die horde bevorzugt.
wenn man schon so derbe nach kodo-mist oder gammeligen mojo müffelt, braucht man irgendwie einen ausgleich. 


im ernst, ich spiel seit anfang an allianz und bin zufrieden. *mir doch egal* was *andere sagen*, oder *denken* oder *wer bevorzugt wird*.

*
und an die hordler, die immer die allies flamen:
*seid froh, dass es allianz gibt, denn sonst wäre euch entweder langweilig, weil ihr keine "n00bs" mehr bashen könntet, oder ihr müsstet euch selber bashen, oder ihr hättet die ganzen allianzler "n00bs" bei euch in der horde. und das will doch keiner von euch oder? _also .. guzziguzzi guu guu und husch husch zurück in die lehmhütten!_

*in diesem sinne:*
*Palamount Pictures presents: Hoffentlich Allianz versichert!*


----------



## Technocrat (26. Oktober 2010)

Kaufe ich hirnlos, was alle cool finden? Nein, sonst müßte ich Apple kaufen. Höre ich, was alle cool finden? Nein, sonst müßte ich mir Lena, Tokio Hotel und HipHop reinziehen. SPiele ich, was alle cool finden? Nein, ich spiele was ICH will. Deswegen:

I FIGHT FOR THE LIGHT!

Deswegen habe ich schon über 50000 Hordelinge umgehauen. 



P.S.: Untote stinken!




So, jetzt habe ich es den Hordelern aber wieder richtig gegeben, har har har


----------



## Atak (26. Oktober 2010)

Also man sollte schon schreiben was die benachteiligung darstellen soll...

Zum Horde/Allianz Verhältnis auf den Servern: Ist in jedem Pool anders.

Und wenn ich alles andere bedenke fällt mir nichts ein wo die Allianz benachteiligt sein soll.... Im Gegenteil die Horde musste ~5 Jahre warten bis wir ne Questreihe mit Mountbelohnung bekommen.

Also nenne wenn dann mal beispiele....


----------



## Trig (26. Oktober 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Deswegen habe ich schon über 50000 Hordelinge umgehauen.


Ihr Allies seit so böööse!!! 

Wenn ich mal groß bin werde ich mich rächen....


----------



## Ohrensammler (26. Oktober 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> P.S.: Untote stinken!




Gaaa nicht wahr. Ich finde die haben so einen aufregenden Geruch von Vergänglichkeit, Reife und Hautgout. hmmmmm


----------



## Fresh_Prince (26. Oktober 2010)

Für die Horde!!!








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## <<NôGô>> (26. Oktober 2010)

​

Für den König!!
​


Mehr hab ich nicht zu sagen ^^

P.S. Untote stinken nicht nur, sie sehen dazu auch noch scheiße aus ^^ Wer will denn bitte keinen Unterkiefer haben ? Lepra oder was?!


----------



## riggedi (26. Oktober 2010)

Hypokondria schrieb:


> Komischerweiße spielen auf der seite der Horde, kleine Untote RoxXxo0rRsS, names : Killulol, Vanislol, Mâgelol, Dêâthkîng, Dêâthknight, Ârthaslol, Kîlllol, Pyrôkîll....das sagt schon alles über die Horde...Kleine verwic*** Kellerkinder, die in der Schule in den 5 Minutenpause bzw Lehrerwechsel von anderen Mitschülern in die Tonne gepresst  oder ins Schrank eingesperrt werden.


Puh, zum Glück passiert sowas auf Seite der Allianz nicht.

Having a pig


----------



## Grombash (26. Oktober 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Die Sache ist recht einfach zu erklären:
> 
> Wären die Blizz Entwickler alle altersmäßig noch vor ihrer ersten Rasur, dann würden sie lieber Allianz spielen, aber so.....



Yeah!

For the Horde!


----------



## Nephestus (26. Oktober 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Die Sache ist recht einfach zu erklären:
> 
> Wären die Blizz Entwickler alle altersmäßig noch vor ihrer ersten Rasur, dann würden sie lieber Allianz spielen, aber so.....



Dich haben se ja auch beim Betten machen gefunden wa.... xD


----------



## Ilunadin (26. Oktober 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da muss er kichern

Ich allerdings auch..



BTT:

Mal ehrlich,wenn ich gute Helden sehen will die aussehen wie frisch aus der Heldenpresse,dann schau ich mir Herr der Ringe an.

Aber wenn ich mal lust auf die ANTIhelderscheinung hab, mit harrigen,dicken,schwulen,buckligen oder grünen Charakteren...dann spiel ich HORDE!


----------



## <<NôGô>> (26. Oktober 2010)

Ilunadin schrieb:


> Da muss er kichern
> 
> Ich allerdings auch..
> 
> ...




Haarig: Tauren
Dick: Tauren, Orks
Bucklig: Trolle, Untote 
Grün: Orks, Trolle
Schwul: Horde?

Oder wie ?!


----------



## zadros (26. Oktober 2010)

Benachteiligung einer Seite? Schwachsinn!


----------



## Tutai (26. Oktober 2010)

Hypokondria schrieb:


> Komischerweiße spielen auf der seite der Horde, kleine Untote RoxXxo0rRsS, names : Killulol, Vanislol, Mâgelol, Dêâthkîng, Dêâthknight, Ârthaslol, Kîlllol, Pyrôkîll....das sagt schon alles über die Horde...Kleine verwic*** Kellerkinder, die in der Schule in den 5 Minutenpause bzw Lehrerwechsel von anderen Mitschülern in die Tonne gepresst oder ins Schrank eingesperrt werden.



Hmm... dann lass mich mal den Psychologen spielen. 
Also, du warst gerade in irgendeinem bg, und hast gegen Horde verloren? Dich hat ein Hordler am FH gecampt, weil du in wow einfach ein völliger kn bist und du deine klasse nicht beherrschst?
Dann hattest du langeweile, und hast diesen Thread hier gefunden und anschließend einfach mal hirn (falls vorhanden) deaktiviert, und hier deinen Frust abgelassen.
Oder: Du kommst gerade von der Schule, wurdest aber davor von deinen mitschülern in die Tonne gepresst und anschließend im Schrank eingesperrt. Du kamst deprimiert nach hause, hast dich in dein kinderzimmer eingesperrt, hattest langeweile, diesen Thread hier gefunden und einfach mal deinen frust abgelassen durch deinen hirnlosen Beitrag.
Man kann sich nun aussuchen, was von den 2 dingen der Wahrheit entspricht, aber fakt ist, das du einfach nur ein bemitleidenswerter wichtigtuer bist.

lg


----------



## NarYethz (26. Oktober 2010)

der schlichte und einfache grund is (nach dem oben erwähnten "weil horde horde ist."):

seitdem es horde <-> Allianz transfers gibt, sieht das verhältnis Horde|Allianz auf den meisten Servern so aus: 75|25

ich spiele auf dethecus und bei uns haben wir ein verhältnis von horde | allyspielern von 9:1... 

da is es doch nur logisch, dass horde 9x mehr gemocht wird von blizzard...
die masse machts :O
und da man ja arena machen kann, is es net unbedingt nötig, dass überhaupt ncoh wer allianz spielt 
.... zum leidwesen des open-pvp natürlich :'(


----------



## wardir (26. Oktober 2010)

Hypokondria schrieb:


> Komischerweiße spielen auf der seite der Horde, kleine Untote RoxXxo0rRsS, names : Killulol, Vanislol, Mâgelol, Dêâthkîng, Dêâthknight, Ârthaslol, Kîlllol, Pyrôkîll....das sagt schon alles über die Horde...Kleine verwic*** Kellerkinder, die in der Schule in den 5 Minutenpause bzw Lehrerwechsel von anderen Mitschülern in die Tonne gepresst  oder ins Schrank eingesperrt werden.


sehr gut recherchierte Behauptung





*hust*

http://eu.wowarmory.com/search.xml?searchQuery=D%C3%AA%C3%A2thknight&searchType=all


----------



## Tontaube (26. Oktober 2010)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Horde ist eindeutig im Vorteil, da die meisten männlichen Klassenvertreter durch ihre gebückte Haltung aerodynamischer laufen können.



Das ist die einzige Antwort die ich persönlich gelten lassen würde. Alles andere ist eher an den Haaren herbeigezogen.


----------



## <<NôGô>> (26. Oktober 2010)

Jeder hat einen Déâthknight


----------



## palakunde (26. Oktober 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Die Sache ist recht einfach zu erklären:
> 
> Wären die Blizz Entwickler alle altersmäßig noch vor ihrer ersten Rasur, dann würden sie lieber Allianz spielen, aber so.....


 sauber made my day


----------



## Tutai (26. Oktober 2010)

Heynrich schrieb:


> *
> und an die hordler, die immer die allies flamen:
> *seid froh, dass es allianz gibt, denn sonst wäre euch entweder langweilig, weil ihr keine "n00bs" mehr bashen könntet, oder ihr müsstet euch selber bashen, oder ihr hättet die ganzen allianzler "n00bs" bei euch in der horde. und das will doch keiner von euch oder? _also .. guzziguzzi guu guu und husch husch zurück in die lehmhütten!_



Das es die Allianz gibt, ist doch selbstverständlich. Ganz einfach Story technisch. Oder glaubst du wirklich, das am nächsten mittwoch die Allianz rausgepatcht wird, und den hordlern es dann aufeinmal langweilig sein wird, weils keine Allys mehr gibt? Ach herrje... -.-
Achja, und die ganzen "allianzler noobs" wie du sie nennst, sind schon seit BC zur Horde rübergewechselst, jetzt weißt dus auch mal, nach fast 3 Jahren.

lg


----------



## ztryqer (26. Oktober 2010)

Tutai schrieb:


> ... lass mich mal den Psychologen spielen...


Bleibt zu hoffen, dass du deine Chars in der WoW besser spielen kannst, als den Foren-Psychologen

btt: Seit beide Fraktionen Paladine wählen können ist die Welt (of Warcraft) doch wieder im Gleichgewicht.

PS: Glückwunsch zum ersten Beitrag


----------



## Mamorarxx (26. Oktober 2010)

OH MEIN GOTT ES REGNET!!!!


----------



## Kehlas (26. Oktober 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Die Sache ist recht einfach zu erklären:
> 
> Wären die Blizz Entwickler alle altersmäßig noch vor ihrer ersten Rasur, dann würden sie lieber Allianz spielen, aber so.....




Komisch..und ich dachte immer die Kiddis spielen Horde, weil diese halbstarken Teenager ja sooo Böse sein wollen.


----------



## Dalynéa (26. Oktober 2010)

Wenn wir schonmal dabei sind zu Diskutieren wen Mami.....äh...Blizz am Liebsten hat, wie schauts eigentlich zur Zeit mit "Für Die Horde" (also dem Erfolg) aus? Die Anführer stehn ja alle zusätzlich in SW rum, zählen die da für den Erfolg? Bei Thrall steht ja neben Garrosh und dem anderen Ork dessen Namen ich immer vergess weiterhin nur Vol´jin rum.
Wenn also nu die Bosse alle in SW zählen dann ist es schon ein wenig ungerecht^^ Ich sage nicht dass die Horde da im Vorteil ist, weil es sicher schwieriger ist alle Bosse auf einem Fleck zu killen, aber die Vorraussetzungen sind halt nicht gleich. Falls die Bosse nicht zählen würd ich sagen es ist sogar um einiges schwieriger für die Horde ohne den Ausgleich alles an einem Ort zu haben, die wären also im Nachteil.

Wär nett wenn mir mal ein Hordler sagen könnte obs gewertet wird oder nicht, hab nur Allianz Chars auf hohem LvL


----------



## Cold-Heart (26. Oktober 2010)

Schau mal hier...
http://ninjalooter.de/2010/06/wow-forenblues-rynundu-bestatigt-eindeutige-uberlegenheit-der-allianz/

Ein Blue sieht es genau anders^^


----------



## Legendary (26. Oktober 2010)

phaatom schrieb:


> aber eins muss ich noch sagen FOR THE HORD



Epic Fail!    


Wenn man schon in Schriftgröße XXL schreibt, dann verdammt nochmal auch bitte richtig!

BTW: Ich spiel beides, kann nicht sagen was bevorzugt wird.


----------



## Dadru (26. Oktober 2010)

deathwing als log in screen richtig und er steht auf den mauern von sw da sieht man mal das blizz horde mehr mag
weil er steht da um stormwind zu zerstören und nci hvor orgrimmar oder so


----------



## <<NôGô>> (26. Oktober 2010)

Seid ihr jetzt alle Volldeppert Oô

zu dem Thema und den Antworten teils fällt mir nix mehr ein... und das soll was heißen.


----------



## Serodian (26. Oktober 2010)

Dadru schrieb:


> deathwing als log in screen richtig und er steht auf den mauern von sw da sieht man mal das blizz horde mehr mag
> weil er steht da um stormwind zu zerstören und nci hvor orgrimmar oder so



das liegt daran, dass orgrimmar vom gewackel der zerstörung von sturmwind zusammengebröselt is und man der horde die schmach ersparen wollte.


----------



## Technocrat (26. Oktober 2010)

Dadru schrieb:


> weil er steht da um stormwind zu zerstören und nci hvor orgrimmar oder so



Ja, aber er steht da weil die Ally ihn mehr geärgert hat als die inkompetenten Hordelinge!


----------



## Orpheusß (26. Oktober 2010)

Wenn ich mir manchmal so die BGs antue in denen die Allianz kämpft... ja... benachteiligt ist die Allianz schon etwas, ja würd ich sagen ... aber nicht spielertechnisch.

Was mir allerdings ein Dorn im Auge ist, ähnliche Rassenfähigkeiten wie die der Trolle oder Orks, werden wir erst mit Cata und dann entsprechend mit den Worgen haben... allerdings hat dann die Horde ihre Goblins, deren Fähigkeiten ebenfalls nicht zu verachten sind.


----------



## Fordtaurus (26. Oktober 2010)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Horde ist eindeutig im Vorteil, da die meisten männlichen Klassenvertreter durch ihre gebückte Haltung aerodynamischer laufen können.


----------



## Hank Smith (26. Oktober 2010)

Gidohra schrieb:


> wen man mal von den Stadtverbindungen ausgeht dann hast blizz die allys
> 
> nacht11 nach sw hf beim 3 stunden marsch als lowi



Mir dem Schiff von Auberdine nach Sturmwind fahren ist auch total schwer.


----------



## Rudi TD (26. Oktober 2010)

Endes schrieb:


> Ich versuche mal beispiele aufzuführen.
> 
> 
> Sturmwind ist die größte Hauptstadt im Spiel.
> ...



1. Keine Ahnung wer das ausgemessen haben will, aber Ogrimmar dürfte wohl genauso groß sein (Außerdem, es kommt ja nicht auf die Größe an  ).

2. Stimmt, aber dafür ist die Distanz vom Gasthaus / Auktionshaus um einiges geringer.

3. Wer kauft denn noch seltene Items von Händlern?

4. Das wäre dann aber ein Rassen und kein Fraktionsvorteil. Außerdem haben z.b. Orcs mit ihrem Blutrausch auch einen ziehmlich heftigen Vorteil.

5. Und der im Eschental zählt nicht?

6. Mehr Grind-Quests für die Allianz? Na das ist aber was feines...


----------



## Morfelpotz (26. Oktober 2010)

BossRulE schrieb:


> Ich sag mal so: Die meisten weltbekannten großen Raidgilden, welche sich um die World-Firsts streiten sind Horde-Gilden. Die meisten, nicht alle!



Horde hat ja auch für´s PvE die definitiv besten Rassenboni.... gruß an alle Trolle + Orcs 
Dagegen kannste das "Draenei-1% Hit" und "Menschen-ich hol mich ausm CC", mal voll in die Tonne kloppen *g*


----------



## Fusselbirne (26. Oktober 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Die Sache ist recht einfach zu erklären:
> 
> Wären die Blizz Entwickler alle altersmäßig noch vor ihrer ersten Rasur, dann würden sie lieber Allianz spielen, aber so.....


Hahaha,nice one


----------



## Kankru (26. Oktober 2010)

Valdos schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> kann es sein das die Allianz einfach benachteiligt wird? Sogar die Entwickler des Spielers bevorzugen einfach die Horde, ... weswegen?



Mimimi?

Sorry, so antworte ich nie auf Beiträge, aber trotzdem:

Mimimi?


----------



## Heynrich (26. Oktober 2010)

Tutai schrieb:


> Das es die Allianz gibt, ist doch selbstverständlich. Ganz einfach Story technisch. Oder glaubst du wirklich, das am nächsten mittwoch die Allianz rausgepatcht wird, und den hordlern es dann aufeinmal langweilig sein wird, weils keine Allys mehr gibt? Ach herrje... -.-
> Achja, und die ganzen "allianzler noobs" wie du sie nennst, sind schon seit BC zur Horde rübergewechselst, jetzt weißt dus auch mal, nach fast 3 Jahren.
> 
> lg



du erkennst sarkasmus auch nicht, wenn mans auf ein schild schreibt, und dir vor die stirn klatscht, oder?


achja .... hier ist dein schild!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gallatin8 (26. Oktober 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Klar ... deswegen spielen da auch Leute wie Morhaime und Metzen Horde  .. BlizzCon-Eröffnung ...




Screen it or didn´t happen!


----------



## ink0gnito (26. Oktober 2010)

Ja ja ganz Toll die Horde.Ich warte auch gerne 20mins auf Rnd Bg Inv.. : p


----------



## DenniBoy16 (26. Oktober 2010)

mal ehrlich ... geh mal nach den namen (Allianz bzw Horde) und sag mir was du eher spielen würdest in der "Welt der Kriegskunst" ...
eine fraktion die nach "Peace meine Freunde wilkommen in der Kommune 1 ... wir überlegen uns jetzt wie wir FRIEDLICH unsere probleme lösen" klingt
oder eine fraktion die nach "wir erobern städte, basteln seuchen und machen alles nieder was uns im weg steht" klingt ...

in diesem Sinne: Lok'Thar Ogar! Für die Horde!


----------



## <<NôGô>> (26. Oktober 2010)

DenniBoy16 schrieb:


> mal ehrlich ... geh mal nach den namen (Allianz bzw Horde) und sag mir was du eher spielen würdest in der "Welt der Kriegskunst" ...
> eine fraktion die nach "Peace meine Freunde wilkommen in der Kommune 1 ... wir überlegen uns jetzt wie wir FRIEDLICH unsere probleme lösen" klingt
> oder eine fraktion die nach "wir erobern städte, basteln seuchen und machen alles nieder was uns im weg steht" klingt ...
> 
> in diesem Sinne: Lok'Thar Ogar! Für die Horde!



Dafür das wir alles friedlich klären wollen bekommen die Hordis von mir im BG richtig auf die Mütze...


in diesem Sinne: Für den König!


----------



## austriae (26. Oktober 2010)

bevorzugt werden weder allianz noch horde sondern die gayscore und penismeter spasten


----------



## Draelia (26. Oktober 2010)

Ich find euch geil, wirklich.

Ich spiel seit Angedenken allie, und komm klar drauf. 
Ich hab böse Viecher umgehaun, mein Elf hat hässliche Ohren, und Gnome sind die Rockerz. 
Horde wird sehr cool mit den Psychodelic-Druiden aber ansonstne reizt es mich schlicht nicht. Mein Bart ist übrigens ca 3 cm lang, nur damit hier keine Missverständnisse aufkommen


----------



## ink0gnito (26. Oktober 2010)

DenniBoy16 schrieb:


> mal ehrlich ... geh mal nach den namen (Allianz bzw Horde) und sag mir was du eher spielen würdest in der "Welt der Kriegskunst" ...
> eine fraktion die nach "Peace meine Freunde wilkommen in der Kommune 1 ... wir überlegen uns jetzt wie wir FRIEDLICH unsere probleme lösen" klingt
> oder eine fraktion die nach "wir erobern städte, basteln seuchen und machen alles nieder was uns im weg steht" klingt ...
> 
> in diesem Sinne: Lok'Thar Ogar! Für die Horde!




Nicht wirklich.Du solltest dich WIRKLICH mal mit der Lore beschäftigen, dann wüsstest du, das die Allianz sicher nicht "wir retten alles, und wollen heile Welt" ist.Zumindest kann man das nicht über die ganze Allianz behaupten, bei weitem nicht.


----------



## Serodian (26. Oktober 2010)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich.Du solltest dich WIRKLICH mal mit der Lore beschäftigen, dann wüsstest du, das die Allianz sicher nicht "wir retten alles, und wollen heile Welt" ist.Zumindest kann man das nicht über die ganze Allianz behaupten, bei weitem nicht.



Die ewigen Diskussion: alli is schuld ne hordi.. im prinzip scheißegal^^ die horde hat angefangen und die alli kann nichmehr aufhören, ganz einfach xD (so im groben^^ schwarze schafe haste überall)


----------



## Sagmentus (26. Oktober 2010)

Kotnik schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen: Auf welchen Servern spielt ihr zur Hölle? WO ist denn die Horde in der Überzahl? Ich hab das noch nirgendwo erlebt....oO


Todeswache...
Wir gewinnen 1k nur wenn wir 13x tw buff haben oder morgens früh


----------



## <<NôGô>> (26. Oktober 2010)

Kotnik schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen: Auf welchen Servern spielt ihr zur Hölle? WO ist denn die Horde in der Überzahl? Ich hab das noch nirgendwo erlebt....oO




Terrordar!!!

9500 Horde Chars gegen 500 Alli Chars


----------



## Funkydiddy (26. Oktober 2010)

Vadesh schrieb:


> Auf Mmo-Champion gab es einen Beitrag, dass Blizzard die Allianz lieber mag, weil Deathwing, während der Stormwind zerstört, der neue Loggin-Screen wird. Und nun kommt jemand, der das genaue Gegenteil behauptet?
> 
> Ich bin verwirrt



Das kann aich heißen das sich Blizz über die zerstörung SWs lustig macht oder freut^^


----------



## Annovella (26. Oktober 2010)

Sinnloser Thread No. 1241537855798578748957578942875892
vote for close

Deine Fragestellung ist genau so schwammig, als würde ich sagen: "OLOLLOL PALA IS OP Y PLS!?"

...


----------



## Sharon (26. Oktober 2010)

wat teh fak thema


----------



## DeathwalkerXxX (26. Oktober 2010)

Vadesh schrieb:


> Auf Mmo-Champion gab es einen Beitrag, dass Blizzard die Allianz lieber mag, weil Deathwing, während der Stormwind zerstört, der neue Loggin-Screen wird. Und nun kommt jemand, der das genaue Gegenteil behauptet?
> 
> Ich bin verwirrt





wenn deathwing stormwind zerstört heißt des dann nicht das sie die horde lieber mögen :


----------



## Þ¥±®N (26. Oktober 2010)

Also laut Statistiken spielen mehr Leute Allianz als Horde, zumindest in Europa und in den USA.

http://www.warcraftrealms.com/eu_realmstats.php

Schaut selbst! Ganz untenen findet ihr die Gesamtzahlen, wie es in den asiatischen Länder und in Russland ist, kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## Nerevar88 (26. Oktober 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Die Sache ist recht einfach zu erklären:
> 
> Wären die Blizz Entwickler alle altersmäßig noch vor ihrer ersten Rasur, dann würden sie lieber Allianz spielen, aber so.....



Super Verallgemeinerung, herzlichen Glückwunsch, dein Beitrag war nicht im entferntesten objektiv


----------



## Albra (26. Oktober 2010)

Hypokondria schrieb:


> Komischerweiße spielen auf der seite der Horde, kleine Untote RoxXxo0rRsS, names : Killulol, Vanislol, Mâgelol, Dêâthkîng, Dêâthknight, Ârthaslol, Kîlllol, Pyrôkîll....das sagt schon alles über die Horde...Kleine verwic*** Kellerkinder, die in der Schule in den 5 Minutenpause bzw Lehrerwechsel von anderen Mitschülern in die Tonne gepresst  oder ins Schrank eingesperrt werden.




dafür das es sie angeblich nicht geben soll laufen mit in og und co extrem viele davon übern weg..


----------



## johnsinclair (26. Oktober 2010)

ich höre immer nur mimimi . Kommt klar und spielt die Klasse von der ihr meint das sie bevorzugt wird und gut ist.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xpcUxwpOQ_A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



/vote 4 close


----------



## Shizo. (26. Oktober 2010)

DenniBoy16 schrieb:


> Peace meine Freunde wilkommen in der Kommune 1 ... wir überlegen uns jetzt wie wir FRIEDLICH unsere probleme lösen



Varian is aber nich so "Peace meine Freunde"  und Thrall will doch auch Frieden oder nicht?


----------



## heiduei (26. Oktober 2010)

WAYYYYYYYYYNE !!! -.-


----------



## Arosk (26. Oktober 2010)

Allys sind im AB als erste an einer Base.
Im AV wurde der Hordestart nach hinten verlegt, so dass Allys schneller durch sind als Hordler.#

Ansonsten wyn


----------



## Al_xander (26. Oktober 2010)

Horde sieht halt im der Gesamt-Ansicht besser aus  Tauren, Troll und so, verstehen? ;D

Deswegen halt, und weil Horde mehr Spaß macht und öfters im BG gewinnt xD ^^


----------



## Bullock_ (26. Oktober 2010)

Hypokondria schrieb:


> Komischerweiße spielen auf der seite der Horde, kleine Untote RoxXxo0rRsS, names : Killulol, Vanislol, Mâgelol, Dêâthkîng, Dêâthknight, Ârthaslol, Kîlllol, Pyrôkîll....das sagt schon alles über die Horde...Kleine verwic*** Kellerkinder, die in der Schule in den 5 Minutenpause bzw Lehrerwechsel von anderen Mitschülern in die Tonne gepresst oder ins Schrank eingesperrt werden.



Screen or didn't happen, um einfach mal auf deinem Niveau zu bleiben. Es gibt sowohl auf Allianz- als auch auf Hordeseite diese Namensverfehlungen.


Was die Bevorzugung von der Horde betrifft:


Sowohl Shattrath als auch Dalaran sind Allystädte, in die die Horde nur durch den sprichwörtlichen Fuss in der Tür hineingekommen ist, meist durch die ehemaligen Beziehungen der Blutelfen zur Allianz, bzw. deren Verbündeten.
Brann Bronzebart, die Galeonsfigur in Sachen Forschung von An'Quiraj bis Ulduar ist ein Zwerg.
Arthas ist ein ehemaliger Allianzler.
Bolvar und Saurfang Junior wurden beide von Arthas gefangen genommen - Saurfang diente ihm als Todesritter, Bolvar sitzt nun auf seinem Thron.
Der Anführer des Argentumkreuzzuges ist ein Mensch.
Viele Drachen (auch Todesschwinge) haben eine menschliche Form (oder den Elfen ähnlich, wie bei Alextrasa).
Blackrock: Tief im Allianzfeindgebiet. Ebenso wie Kargath, der einst einzige Hordenstützpunkt in der Nähe.
Alteractal: Die Allianz hat eine Base auf einer Anhöhe, beschützt von einem Graben. Der einzige Weg hinein ist über die Brücke, wo man von Fernkämpfern flankiert und von Eulen und Schamanen runtergeworfen werden kann. Bei der Horde hingegen kann man mit ausreichend Anlauf sogar über den Wall springen...


----------



## Herz des Phönix (26. Oktober 2010)

DenniBoy16 schrieb:


> mal ehrlich ... geh mal nach den namen (Allianz bzw Horde) und sag mir was du eher spielen würdest in der "Welt der Kriegskunst" ...
> eine fraktion die nach "Peace meine Freunde wilkommen in der Kommune 1 ... wir überlegen uns jetzt wie wir FRIEDLICH unsere probleme lösen" klingt
> oder eine fraktion die nach "wir erobern städte, basteln seuchen und machen alles nieder was uns im weg steht" klingt ...
> 
> in diesem Sinne: Lok'Thar Ogar! Für die Horde!




ehmm... ja... also ...
Ich glaube du hast 0 Ahnung von der Geschichte der Welt ... of warcraft 
Thrall versuche oftmals... äh... niemals Frieden mit der Allianz zu schliessen. Aber die AGRESSIVE Jaina Proudmoore hat ihn immer zurückgewiesen.
Wie du gesagt hast: "wir erobern städte, basteln seuchen und machen alles nieder was uns im weg steht"

Und hast du mal Varian gesehen? Nein? Der macht jeden Sonntag eine Hippie-Veranstaltung. Peace meine Freunde wilkommen in der Kommune 1 ... wir überlegen uns jetzt wie wir FRIEDLICH unsere probleme lösen" ist sein Motto. Leider hat er Probleme mit Thrall, der genauso wie Jaina nur AGRESSIV ist und NIEMALS Frieden mit der Allianz wollte.





Oh, wait!


----------



## Raminator (26. Oktober 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Weil Horde Horde ist.



"Gefällt mir"


----------



## Herz des Phönix (26. Oktober 2010)

Serodian schrieb:


> Die ewigen Diskussion: alli is schuld ne hordi.. im prinzip scheißegal^^ die horde hat angefangen und die alli kann nichmehr aufhören, ganz einfach xD (so im groben^^ schwarze schafe haste überall)



Die Brennende Legion hat angefangen ;D
Sie haben die Orcs versklavt und auf die Menschen gehetzt.
Reaktion Allianz: Orcs -> BÖÖÖHSE! Sie haben angefangen!

Jahre später lösten sie sich von der versklavung, aber die Menschen glauben immernoch,
dass die Orcs BÖÖÖÖHSE sind, wieso sollten sie auch was anderes glauben.
Reatkion Horde: Die greifen uns an, wir greifen sie auch an! Sie haben angefangen!


Der ewige Kreis des Krieges^^


----------



## Herz des Phönix (26. Oktober 2010)

Ach, und das ewige rumgeheule "Horde ist besser im BG" oder das genaue Gegenteil "Allianz ist besser im BG" könnt ihr euch auch sparen. Manchmal sind halt Leute drin, die mehr Erfahrung haben, manchmal kämpft man halt grad gegen ne Stammgrp, manchmal haben die anderen auch einfach das bessere Equip, manchmal haben die anderen mehr Heiler, so könnt ich den ganzen Tag weitermachen!


----------



## Orthrus (26. Oktober 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Gaaa nicht wahr. Ich finde die haben so einen aufregenden Geruch von Vergänglichkeit, Reife und Hautgout. hmmmmm



Danke, Ohrensammler mal ein Fläschchen Balasmierungsflüssigkeit schenken...

Mit untoten Grüßen.


----------



## Emplic (26. Oktober 2010)

Vadesh schrieb:


> Kann man nicht mittlerweile mit als Nachtelf mit dem Schiff zum Hafen von Menethil fahren und direkt von dort aus das Schiff nach Stormwind nehmen?
> 
> Aber ja, früher war das richtig blöd




ach nein... wie blöd aber auch, dass man durch die welt laufen musste.... so eine grausamkeit! frechheit von blizzard... unglauglich



oh man


----------



## Preator (26. Oktober 2010)

Bullock_ schrieb:


> Screen or didn't happen, um einfach mal auf deinem Niveau zu bleiben. Es gibt sowohl auf Allianz- als auch auf Hordeseite diese Namensverfehlungen.
> 
> 
> Was die Bevorzugung von der Horde betrifft:
> ...



Die Alianz hat auch noch den Grimmlingflitzer


----------



## Obsurd (26. Oktober 2010)

Glaube kaum, das irgendeine Seite bevorzugt oder gar benachteilig wird


----------



## Orthrus (26. Oktober 2010)

Preator schrieb:


> Die Alianz hat auch noch den Grimmlingflitzer



Den kannst du als Hordler auch haben... gibt es in Feralas als Loot bei den ausgewachsenen Exemplaren.

Mit untoten Grüßen...


----------



## Greuliro (26. Oktober 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Klar ... deswegen spielen da auch Leute wie Morhaime und Metzen Horde  .. BlizzCon-Eröffnung ...



klar, dir gefällts doch. bist ja Hordler


----------



## Snorry (26. Oktober 2010)

Kafka schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



lol,des ja mal geil :-)

vorallem der mob aus duskwood


----------



## Orthrus (26. Oktober 2010)

Bullock_ schrieb:


> Screen or didn't happen, um einfach mal auf deinem Niveau zu bleiben. Es gibt sowohl auf Allianz- als auch auf Hordeseite diese Namensverfehlungen.
> 
> 
> Was die Bevorzugung von der Horde betrifft:
> ...



Was vielleicht noch fehlt:

Die Allianz hat mit Darnassus die einzige Stadt, die nur durch einen Zugang betreten werden kann.
Und mit Teldrassil wiederum ein Gebiet das völlig isoliert ist und nur durch Betreten der Haupstadt erreichbar ist.
So einen "taktischen" Vorteil hat keine Horde Stadt... (auch wenn die Allies ihn nicht nutzen...)

Nebenbei, auch wenn Chris Metzen Hordler sein sollte, bin ich mir sicher das dieses der Allianz nicht zum Nachteil gereicht,
eher im Gegenteil, um solchen Vorwürfen von vornherein aus dem Weg zugehen...


Mit untoten Grüßen


----------



## Tutai (26. Oktober 2010)

Heynrich schrieb:


> du erkennst sarkasmus auch nicht, wenn mans auf ein schild schreibt, und dir vor die stirn klatscht, oder?
> 
> 
> achja .... hier ist dein schild!
> ...



Okay, dann verfasse deinen Sarkasmus in weniger "kiddy-like"- mit richtigen sätzen und wörtern, dann erkennt vielleicht auch ein Mensch deinen "Sarkasmus"

lg


----------



## Herz des Phönix (26. Oktober 2010)

Emplic schrieb:


> ach nein... wie blöd aber auch, dass man durch die welt laufen musste.... so eine grausamkeit! frechheit von blizzard... unglauglich
> 
> 
> 
> oh man



"ach nein... wie blöd aber auch, dass man durch die welt laufen musste...." um erstmal in die Hauptstadt der Menschen zu kommen, wo sich auch die meisten Spieler - ausser Dala - tummeln. Ich meine, dort sind auch die Todesminen, die erste Ini der Allys.
Zu den Portalen:
Magier sind selten.
Seltener sind noch solche, die dir ein Portal stellen.
Noch seltener sind solche, die weniger als 10G tg verlangen.


Naja zum glück gibts jetzt das Schiff ;D

Damals gabs das Mount noch nicht ab lvl 20! -> man musste alles LAUFEN, nicht REITEN!


----------



## ink0gnito (26. Oktober 2010)

Orthrus schrieb:


> Den kannst du als Hordler auch haben... gibt es in Feralas als Loot bei den ausgewachsenen Exemplaren.
> 
> Mit untoten Grüßen...



Dachte den hat man NUR als Hordler.Wie bekommt man den denn als Ally?

Edit.: k habs gefunden : > gleich mal angehen


----------



## ZAM (26. Oktober 2010)

Greuliro schrieb:


> klar, dir gefällts doch. bist ja Hordler



Ich hab nichts Gegenteiliges behauptet.


----------



## Blackout1091 (26. Oktober 2010)

Naja jede Fraktion hat ihre Vor- und Nachteile..
Man brauchte ja auch keine 2 Fraktionen machen wenn sie beide gleich wären


----------



## Azorian (26. Oktober 2010)

Frage mich wie häufig es jetzt genau diesen Thread schon gab...


----------



## BobaBasti (26. Oktober 2010)

Ist doch eh immer das gleiche die einen mögen die nicht die anderen genauseo xD nenene
Und wie ist es im Buffed Team? Mehr Hordler oder Allis?
Aber naja Geschmäcker sind verschieden... Aber egal jede Fraktion hat vor und Nachteile 


*Posts weiter verfolg*^^


----------



## Pariktus (26. Oktober 2010)

FOR THE HORD

is doch klar^^


----------



## Blacknature (26. Oktober 2010)

Horde hatte,hat, und wird weiterhin den besten Support im PvE behalten.

Jeder *guter* Spieler wird auf der Hordenseite (als DD) mehr Schaden fahren. Weil die Rassenskills deutlich besser sind.


----------



## Lenay (26. Oktober 2010)

Also mir ist es völlig wurscht wen Blizzard lieber mag , ich find Allianz und Horde gleich gut , beide haben 'ne richtig geile Lore ,die einen mitreißt,die jenigen die die Bücher gelesen haben oder Warcraft 1 - 3 gezockt haben wissen was ich meine.


----------



## merc91 (26. Oktober 2010)

teroa schrieb:


> Horde hat ihren standart ruf ...für die horde..
> und das passende gegenstück für die allies wäre doch eigentlich ... für die windelträger...
> 
> ps: davon abgesehn würden die horde bevorzugt werden *würd 1k nicht immer den allies gehören...*



auf welchem sever spielst du denn? Oo aegwynn? ein anderer würde mir da nicht einfallen...


----------



## ink0gnito (26. Oktober 2010)

Blacknature schrieb:


> Horde hatte,hat, und wird weiterhin den besten Support im PvE behalten.
> 
> Jeder *guter* Spieler wird auf der Hordenseite (als DD) mehr Schaden fahren. Weil die Rassenskills deutlich besser sind.



Klar, diese + - 50DPS spielen halt eine riesen Rolle = D
Ich würde einen Char niemals nach Style Spielen, ne ne da müssten schon die harten Racials her


----------



## Hordewikinger (26. Oktober 2010)

na klar wird die allianz benachteiligt. Weil sie der derbste fail ever is. 

FOR THE HORDE!!


----------



## Su-Si (26. Oktober 2010)

Auch wenn es wie Flamen klingt - wenn ich den Titel lese, denke ich unwillkürlich: "Ihr habt Probleme...". 

Ganz ehrlich, diese ganzen Themen, ob da eine Seite bevorzugt wird, macht einen ...äh...nicht ganz erwachsenen Eindruck. Jetzt wurden so schöne viele verschiedene Beispiele pro und contra der jeweiligen "Benachteiligung" zusammengetragen - wie wäre es, wenn man sich darauf einigte, dass ein Ausgleich, der nie ganz deckungsgelich gelingen dürfte, wenn man das Spiel nicht vollkommen spiegelbildlich aufziehen und damit langweilig machen würde, ganz gut gelungen ist. 

Dieses Schielen auf den "Nachbarn" (hier Gegner) macht dazu auch noch den Eindruck, jeder müsste die ganze Zeit aufpassen, dass der andere ja nicht besser wegkommt, als man selbst. Ich mags ja nicht, den Ausdruck, aber dieses Denken ist in dieser Ausprägung wirklich "typisch deutsch".

Nehmt, was ihr kriegt, freut euch dran, gönnt den Anderen was sie bekommen und seht alles ein wenig relaxter. Dass diese Diskussion so wichtig sein soll, daass sie immer wieder aufkommt und dann immer wieder so frequentiert ist...irgendwie nicht ganz nachvollziehbar.


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (26. Oktober 2010)

Wegen dem, Deathwing macht ja nur Sturmwind put *heul*

Ist das kein gerechter Ausgleich dafür, das die meisten Bosskills (Nefarian, Onyxia) der Allianz angerechnet wird?! oO
In jedem Buch wir nur geschrieben, das die "tolle" Allianz den und den Bösewicht getötet hat. 
Dazu kommt noch, das bei der Allianz eindeutig stärkere "Npc" laut Story sind, als beispiel: Medivh, Aegwynn, Malfurion, Velen, Rhonin...

Die Horde hat dagegen vorallem Krieger die ja in wirklich kaum ne chance gegen so einen gegner haben.

Mfg


----------



## Thori'dal (26. Oktober 2010)

allianz ist nicht benachteiligt
allis heulen nur mehr rum (auch hordler die zu viele nachtelfohren fressen)
das ist auch der grund für diesen beitrag


----------



## Furballvie (26. Oktober 2010)

discotiiia schrieb:


> Wie mit den BGs. Spielst du Allianz liefert die Horde 1a Teamplay und deine Gruppe besteht aus einem Haufen debiler Hühnchen. Spielst du Horde liefert die Allianz 1a Teamplay und deine Gruppe besteht aus einem Haufen arroganter Gockel. That's Life, jeder will zu kurz gekommen sein.



BIG SIGN ... wer gelegentlich die seiten wechselt kann über das absolut identische gejammer auf beiden seiten nur noch lachen ^^


----------



## Totemwächter (26. Oktober 2010)

Valdos schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> kann es sein das die Allianz einfach benachteiligt wird? Sogar die Entwickler des Spielers bevorzugen einfach die Horde, ... weswegen?



Ja horde haben es in raids viel einfach, die brauchen nur ein ticket schreiben das sie ein gm als begleiter haben wollen der alle bosse mit einem makro tötet falls es den anschein hat die grp würde wipen!!!!!! Wie sollte Unsere mistgabeln anzünden und unsere Fackeln Schärfen, äh ich mein natürlich unsere Waffen anziehen und unsere Rüstung nachladen, ach wie dem auch sei -.-!
Ich frage mich wie langweilig muss ein einzelnen sein um sich solche fragen auszudenken?


----------



## Shizo. (26. Oktober 2010)

Orthrus schrieb:


> Was vielleicht noch fehlt:
> 
> Die Allianz hat mit Darnassus die einzige Stadt, die nur durch einen Zugang betreten werden kann.
> Und mit Teldrassil wiederum ein Gebiet das völlig isoliert ist und nur durch Betreten der Haupstadt erreichbar ist.
> So einen "taktischen" Vorteil hat keine Horde Stadt... (auch wenn die Allies ihn nicht nutzen...)




Kannst auch mit dem Schiff kommen und durch diesen Teleporter da, also 2 zugänge


----------



## Eyatrian (26. Oktober 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Weil Horde Horde ist.



so isses


----------



## xTony montana (26. Oktober 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Die Sache ist recht einfach zu erklären:
> 
> Wären die Blizz Entwickler alle altersmäßig noch vor ihrer ersten Rasur, dann würden sie lieber Allianz spielen, aber so.....



ders gut^^


----------



## FallenAngel88 (26. Oktober 2010)

Totemwächter schrieb:


> Ja horde haben es in raids viel einfach, die brauchen nur ein ticket schreiben das sie ein gm als begleiter haben wollen der alle bosse mit einem makro tötet falls es den anschein hat die grp würde wipen!!!!!! Wie sollte Unsere mistgabeln anzünden und unsere Fackeln Schärfen, äh ich mein natürlich unsere Waffen anziehen und unsere Rüstung nachladen, ach wie dem auch sei -.-!
> Ich frage mich wie langweilig muss ein einzelnen sein um sich solche fragen auszudenken?



die frage ist wohl eher was für minderwertigkeitskomplexe muss er haben? oder wie sehr muss ehr regelmäßig im spiel versagen?



Shizo. schrieb:


> Kannst auch mit dem Schiff kommen und durch diesen Teleporter da, also 2 zugänge




als nachtelf solltest du es besser wissen..mit dem schiff wirst du nur VOR den teleporter gebracht und nicht in die stadt


----------



## Martok352 (26. Oktober 2010)

Beginn der BlizzCon2010:"FOR THE HORDE" toller anfang... und dann kommt er drauf, dass da ja nochwas war...
Die Horde hat eindeutig bessere Volksboni...
In die gestalltung der Hordechars ist eindeutig mehr Liebe geflossen... Die haben einfach mehr Style... =o
Und jz zu dem gegenargument mit "sw ist eindeutig die größte Hauptstadt im Spiel" toll... Man kann sich noch leichter verlaufen und alles steht unnötig weit auseinander...


----------



## hunned (26. Oktober 2010)

Ist schon gut das Blizzard die Horde eine wenig bevorzugt,die sind schon mit ihren Potthässlichen Charakteren genug bestraft


----------



## Reflox (26. Oktober 2010)

Hypokondria schrieb:


> Komischerweiße spielen auf der seite der Horde, kleine Untote RoxXxo0rRsS, names : Killulol, Vanislol, Mâgelol, Dêâthkîng, Dêâthknight, Ârthaslol, Kîlllol, Pyrôkîll....das sagt schon alles über die Horde...Kleine verwic*** Kellerkinder, die in der Schule in den 5 Minutenpause bzw Lehrerwechsel von anderen Mitschülern in die Tonne gepresst oder ins Schrank eingesperrt werden.



Und du bist wie alt?


----------



## darkking (26. Oktober 2010)

naja mach mal av als hordler lose du nur!
die allys haben es leichter gehen einfach durch müssen nicht mal 1 wache killen im turm können flagge nehmen die horde dagegen muss 6 wache killen damit flagge erobern kann in bunker 
hab mal einmal als ally versucht das geht easy brauchst nix zu kämpfen
bei ally base die flagge ist auch nicht leicht zu hollen du musst wachen in bunker erst killen weil die dich ganze zeit abschiessen
naja sage 1%treffer draener
naja geht weiter so kein bock schreiben^^


----------



## qqqqq942 (26. Oktober 2010)

Wer gaubt, dass (z.B.) dieAllis benachteiligt sind für den hab ich einen streng geheimen Tipp, wie er das ändern kann: Einfach HORDE SPIELEN - gilt natürlich auch umgekehrt.

FÜR DIE HORDE - die sind - mal von den Nachtelfen abgesehen einfach vie besser.


Und zum Tema Bnachteiligungen: Ja es gibt sie. AABBERRRR:

1. Sind es nur Kleinigkeiten uuund

2. Hebt sich das auf, da mal die einen, mal die anderen bevorteilt sind.


Also bitte nicht solche Beiträge erstellen - erst recht nicht ohne Beispiele

Vielen Dank


----------



## Sarvan (26. Oktober 2010)

BossRulE schrieb:


> Ich sag mal so: Die meisten weltbekannten großen Raidgilden, welche sich um die World-Firsts streiten sind Horde-Gilden. Die meisten, nicht alle!
> 
> Also werden wir tollen, gut aussehenden Hordler auch bevorzugt
> 
> For the Horde \^-^/




Gut aussehend...? Fraktionsbedingt...? Hast du schon mal die Spieler von z.B. For the Horde oder Paragon gesehen oder warum fällst du so ein Urteil?^^ Und was sabelst du für nen Schwachsinn von World First kills. Das sind 5, 6 Gilden. Also schätzungsweise 150 Spieler. Im vergleich zu 12 Mille ist das nichts. Der Rest kann genau so gut ein Haufen noobs sein. Abgesehen davon hat Fraktion schon lange nichts mehr mit dem Alter zu tun. Früher gefielen den Kiddies halt die Charaktere der Allianz besser. Diese sahen noch humaner aus als z.B. Tauren oder Orks... aber ich habs oft gemerkt, seit es Blufelfen gibt, hat sich das ganz eindeutig geändert.


----------



## Heynrich (26. Oktober 2010)

Tutai schrieb:


> Okay, dann verfasse deinen Sarkasmus in weniger "kiddy-like"- mit richtigen sätzen und wörtern, dann erkennt vielleicht auch ein Mensch deinen "Sarkasmus"
> 
> lg



nö, dann könnte ich dich ja nich zurück flamen =)
guziguzi guuu guuuu

so jetzt schickts, ich mach nur spass, gut nacht


----------



## Grîmnîr. (26. Oktober 2010)

phaatom schrieb:


> FOR THE HORD




fail


----------



## Teclador1982 (26. Oktober 2010)

Wenn ich hier lese was manche von sich geben, bin ich richtig froh Allianz zu spielen, und das hier bei Buffed keine neutralität herscht, sieht man ja auch häufig.


----------



## Marnir (26. Oktober 2010)

Grîmnîr. schrieb:


> fail



in der Tat 

Aber naja back to topic: Denke das Thema Alli-Horde Benachteiligung ist langsam durch....jede Fraktion fühlt sich irgendwo benachteiligt. Den einzigen, wirklichen Nachteil den ich kenne ist die Horde Basis (im Betracht auf die Allianz Basis) im Alteractal (Bunker deffen sich wesentlich leichter als die Hordetürme, Bücke vor Dun Baldar, die NPCs die man erst killen muss um einen Bunker zu tapen was bei der Horde nicht der Fall ist in ihren Türmen etc.).

mfG


----------



## Jim.Ex (26. Oktober 2010)

Nicolanda schrieb:


> Also ich finde die Horde wird im PvE etwas bevorzugt. Wenn man die Volksfähigkeiten anschaut ist die Allianz klar im Nachteil. Die Orks haben Spellpower+AP der Troll hat 20% haste. Der Taure hat 5% mehr HP. Was hat die allianz? ne kostenlose insignie... Die Schattenmimik bei nachtelfen ist sowas von sinnlos. Zwerge haben 1% mehr crit auf schusswaffen was an den ork und trollbonus gar nicht rankommt. Draenei haben 1% hit was eigentlich ok ist. Wenn man Allianz spielt dann Mensch oder Draenei



So siehts aus.

Du hast aber die Nachtelfen vergessen mit ihrem 1% mehr Ausweichen, tanken können die besser *g*


----------



## Helgesen (26. Oktober 2010)

alli und horde alles gleich, jeder muss für sich entscheiden was ihm liegt, mir liegt beides


----------



## Elyt (26. Oktober 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Kaufe ich hirnlos, was alle cool finden? Nein, sonst müßte ich Apple kaufen. Höre ich, was alle cool finden? Nein, sonst müßte ich mir Lena, Tokio Hotel und HipHop reinziehen. SPiele ich, was alle cool finden? Nein, ich spiele was ICH will. Deswegen:
> 
> I FIGHT FOR THE LIGHT!



buahaha, selten son sign gehabt  

Aber mal abgesehen davon, dass ich parteiisch bin....ich denke auch dass eher die jüngere Gemeinschaft bei der Horde spielt, weil man eher etwas "Böses" spielen will...aber anscheinend hat da jeder andere Erfahrungen gemacht(Ich beziehe die Erfahrung an die meisten Kinder die ich kenne, mich selbst vor einiger Zeit eingeschlossen)

Aber bevorteilt? Nie im Leben....oder muss ich jez Blizz flamen weil sie FOR THE HORDE auf der Blizzcon geschrien haben? Das hab ich net nötig


----------



## Vadesh (26. Oktober 2010)

Sagmentus schrieb:


> Todeswache...
> Wir gewinnen 1k nur wenn wir 13x tw buff haben oder morgens früh



Das halte ich für eine Lüge. Ihr gewinnt TW NUR Nachts bzw in aller Herrgotts Frühe. Die Hartnäckigkeit nütz da auch nicht viel, wenn man zwar 300k Life hat, aber von 10 Hordlern gleichzeitig in den Boden gestampft wird. 
Ich spiele Horde und muss mir jedes mal an den Kopf fassen, wenn im Schlachtzug dann steht 

[BlutelfUnbekannterKlasser]:"lol wir bashen die Allies ja voll weg, die können mal gar nichts!"

Traurig, wenn man glaubt eine Schlacht durch Zahlenmäßige Überlegenheit zu gewinnen wäre ein Zeichen von "Skill"

PS: Ich spiele auch auf Todeswache


----------



## Vadesh (26. Oktober 2010)

Shizo. schrieb:


> Varian is aber nich so "Peace meine Freunde"  und Thrall will doch auch Frieden oder nicht?



Ja Thrall will Frieden und genau darum haben wir jetzt auch Garrosh


----------



## Shizo. (26. Oktober 2010)

Vadesh schrieb:


> Ja Thrall will Frieden und genau darum haben wir jetzt auch Garrosh



Und genau das wird euer Untergang sein  
Naja bin gespannt wie sich das ganze noch Entwickelt


----------



## Grombash (26. Oktober 2010)

Ich komm mal aufs Thema zurück: Wenn man die Behauptung aufstellt, eine Fraktion würde bevorzugt, sollte man dafür auch Gründe angeben. 
FOR THE HORDE auf der BlizzCon is ja wohl mal so gar kein Argument, vor allem, wenn auch der Battlecry der Allies folgt. 
Wenns nächstes Mal umgekehrt is, dann gibts mehr Threads a la "Allianz bevorteilt" (Die gibts übrigens aktuell nebenbei auch). 
Einfach irgendne Behauptung aufstellen ohne Gründe, mit denen man was anfangen kann, bringt doch niemandem was. 

Und mal ehrlich: Selbst wenn Blizz eine der beiden Fraktionen mehr mögen SOLLTE, was is daran so schlimm? Hat das irgendwelche Auswirkungen aufs Spiel? (Jetzt kommt mir nicht mit TW).

Für mich klingt das hier derbst nach MIMIMI.


----------



## Cheaters (26. Oktober 2010)

Grombash schrieb:


> Ich komm mal aufs Thema zurück: Wenn man die Behauptung aufstellt, eine Fraktion würde bevorzugt, sollte man dafür auch Gründe angeben.
> FOR THE HORDE auf der BlizzCon is ja wohl mal so gar kein Argument, vor allem, wenn auch der Battlecry der Allies folgt.



Ihr "Battlecry" für die Allianz war "Have Mercy", daher ist es eigentlich ein Argument.


----------



## Devil4u (27. Oktober 2010)

Sodele... also wie schon erwähnt. Das AV ist bisher der einzige Punkt der die Horde gegenüber der Allianz etwas schwächt. Die Festung kann mit der richtigen Taktik aber trotzdem gut erobert werden. Nur wir brauchen dafür wirklich Taktik. 
Was die Rassenbonis angeht. Klar haben Orks und Trolle schadensbonis. Aber Hit von den Draeneis ist im PvE auch nicht zu unterschätzen vor allem weil es für den ganzen Raid gilt. Denn wenn ich 1% weniger Hit sockeln muss hab ich mehr Platz für ZM und AP. Und diesen Boni habe ich nicht nur wenige Sekunden. Sondern davon Profitiert ich wärend dem ganzen Raid. Also denke ich hebt sich das wieder auf.

Horde und Allianz sind gleich stark. Basta. Denn mit dem AV lebt die Horde schon sehr lange, und wir kriegen trotzdem unsere Wins.


----------



## Sharqaas (27. Oktober 2010)

Heulthread #dröfltausend


----------



## Braamséry (27. Oktober 2010)

Auf die Überschrift bezogen gibt es nur eins zu sagen:

Weil 42!


----------



## Lily:) (27. Oktober 2010)

Was ist denn DAS für eine Argumentation?!

Der Obermotz macht offiziell eine Allianz-Stadt platt und die ersten, die jaulen:
Die Horde!

Die Horde scheint sensibler, als ich dachte 
Naja: Für die Horde!^^


----------



## Silitria (27. Oktober 2010)

Im endeffeckt ist es doch eigentlich total egal, wer was mag! Ich bevorzuge zwar auch die Horde, aber ich weiß auch dass es ohne die Allianz kein WoW gäbe!


----------



## Herzul (27. Oktober 2010)

ja echt die rassen boni sind unfähr gnome können langsamungseffekte entkommen und menschen haben ein insi als volkfähigkeit wie unfair


----------



## KInstinct (27. Oktober 2010)

Ich kenne beide Seiten und ich möchte hier nur auf Cata eingehen.

Bei den Allies: Hier wird fast komplett die Story von Arthas nochmal durch verschiede Questen durchgegangen.

Dei der Horde: Arthas lernt man nur durch Ini's und ICC kennen.


----------



## Valdos Theolos (27. Oktober 2010)

Hm,

ihr habt recht...ich hätte wirklich argumentieren sollen. Der Eröffnungspost war zu kurz und deswegen ist der Theard auch in eine Richtung gegangen, die ich eigentlich nicht beabsichtigt habe.

Also, mir geht es darum, wobei ich es auch falsch beschrieben habe, wieso eigentlich die Horde von sovielen Spielern (und Blizzardmitarbeitern) bevorzugt gespielt wird.
Ich spiele auch einen Blutelfen, jedoch nur weil sich auf meinem Server 10% Ally, 90% Horde befidnet und ich nach Monaten das satt hatte (Twinks immernoch Ally, was sie auch bleiben).

Sehen sie besser aus? Geschmackssache. Ich bevorzuge einfach "normale" Figuren, keinen grünen, türkisen, gehörnten "Tiere" (ok, die Nachtelfen haben verschiedene Farben,...aber sonst..).
Haben sie eine bessere Storry? Nein, Thrall ist ja ganz interessant...aber die eigentliche Story began immer bei der Allianz (Arthas, Ony in SW, Deathwing in SW, Illidan (Nachtelf), etc.).
Und wir haben Gnome :<

Ich will nicht darüber heulen oder so, mich interessiert einfach nur weswegen ihr euch für die Horde interessiert habt.

Sind es einfach nur die zwei, gut klingenden, Sätze:
For the Horde!
Lok'tar ogar!
?.

Weil ehrlich, als Allianzer, muss ich sagen: Für die Allianz hört sich neben den 2 anderen einfach doof an ^^.


----------



## Manaori (27. Oktober 2010)

Ah... @ TE, da hast du dich dann wirklcih etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt,a uch im Titel  

Also, ich habe eigentlich hauptsächlich Horde gespielt, weil meine Schwester dort auch spielte. Das war eine praktische Überlegung. Sis da - jemand der helfen kann - jemand, den man ur Not um Gold fragen kann - jemand, der dort schon leute kennt = toll. 
Außerdem, und das gebe ich ganz offen zu - ich fand die Blutelfen halt optisch ansprechend. Püh. Hätte aber ansonsten vermutlich enie Trollin gespielt. =) 
Da ich gern twinke, hab ichimmer mal wieder Allianz versucht... da eigentlich jede Rasse außer den Gnomen.. und muss sagen... ich kanns einfach nicht. Keine Ahnung worans liegt, aber mein aller, ALLERhöchster Charakter war level 20, und das aber auf einem Testaccount, wo ich dann heilfroh war, meinen eigeneen Acc wieder zu haben.  Ich hasse einfach die Startgebiete. Zwerge und Gnome zu schneeig (und erinnert mich iwi an Mulgore -> fad), Menschen zu... ich kann's nicht ausdrücken... zu klischeelastig für die Menschen? Keine ahnung. Nacthelfen zu lila, Draenei zu blau. =D Auch, wenn das dämlich klingt. Ich will nicht erst mal zehn Level einen lila oder blauen (bzw dann roten) Screen vor mir haben, der dann schwarz wird, wenn man nach Duskwood kommt. Dagegen ist Westfall noch wirklich spannend zum Questen. (Kein Scherz, dash at mir wirklich besser gefallen.) 
Die Hordestartgebiete sind zwar teilweise auch nicht das wahre - bei Mulgore schläft man fast ein *g* und bekommt, ich zumindest, immer nen Mordshunger - aber immerhin für Leute, die so seltsam ticken wie ich, spielbar. Darum wirds wohl immer Horde bleiben, zumal ich da ja inzwscihen auch all meine Leute hab.

Und zur Frage, die hier so versehentlich behandelt wird: Ich behaupte ja, Blizzard will gar keinen bevorzugen. Wenn sie es trotzdem tun, werdens ie von Chuck Norris dazu gezwungen. Und welche Rasse hat Chuck Norris nochmal? Genau. MENSCH!


----------



## Nicolanda (27. Oktober 2010)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> Naja die Allianz-Fähigkeiten im PvP sind nicht zu verachten (Zwerge-Steingestalt / Nachtelfen-Unsichtbar...) - ich finde beiden Seiten gut, dafür




Habe ich von PvP gesprochen nein ich habe PvE betont... schon alleine der orkbonus würde mir ~200 dps im spreadsheet geben. Und das ist das was ich meine mit bevorzugen. Allianz hat fast nur defensive volksfähigkeiten und horde offensive


----------



## Kyomi (27. Oktober 2010)

also ich hab inzwischen 6 horde 80er und hab mir gedacht das ich mal n allianzler hochzocken sollte damit ich auch mal die quests der allianz kennenlern.
und eine q reihe is bei mir hängen geblieben:
in nordend drachenöde eine der ersten quests die man von so nem illusionisten bekommt und dann n paar szenen aus der story von wc3 sieht. also das war mal ne richtig geile q reihe.

da hab ich mich gefragt - warum hat die horde nich auch so ne quest? ich mein das is ja n essentieller part der storyline.


----------



## Scharamo (27. Oktober 2010)

Die Allianz hat, für Caster, bei den Gnomen 5% Int und bei den Menschen 3% Willenskraft.
Die Horde Zaubermacht bei den Orks und Tempo bei den Trollen.

Bei den Meeles hat die Allianz Waffenkunde für Schwerter und Streitkolben bei den Menschen.
Meeles der Horde bekommen Waffenkunde für Äxte

Die Tanks bekommen bei der Allianz 2% ausweichen.
Die Hordetanks bekommen 5% mehr Basisleben.

Dazu hat die Allianz noch 1% Trefferchance.
Die Horde Angriffskraft beim Ork.

Es kommt halt ein wenig auf die Klasse an die man spielt. Die meisten Klassen finden auf beiden Seiten fast gleich starke Boni. Ich würde allerdings sagen das die Horde, etwas zu starke, Vorteile bei den DDs hat. Wenn meine Gilde die Fraktion wechseln würde, würde ich aufjedenfall mitwechseln.


Volksboni auf der WoW Seite nachgeschaut, ka wie aktuell die da sind


----------



## Yiraja (27. Oktober 2010)

Manaori schrieb:


> Ah... @ TE, da hast du dich dann wirklcih etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt,a uch im Titel
> 
> Also, ich habe eigentlich hauptsächlich Horde gespielt, weil meine Schwester dort auch spielte. Das war eine praktische Überlegung. Sis da - jemand der helfen kann - jemand, den man ur Not um Gold fragen kann - jemand, der dort schon leute kennt = toll.
> Außerdem, und das gebe ich ganz offen zu - ich fand die Blutelfen halt optisch ansprechend. Püh. Hätte aber ansonsten vermutlich enie Trollin gespielt. =)
> ...



omg wie bescheuert ist sowas .... die horden startgebiete sind auch alle tot langweilig, orcs zu grün tauren zu braun [...] und ich spiele horde und allianz btw ^^


----------



## Arconor (27. Oktober 2010)

Nur 1 Beispiel:

Meister der Lehren östliche Königreiche: Allianz 700 Quest--Horde 500 Quest....

Meister der Lehren Kalimdor: Allianz 700 Quest--Horde 500 Quest....

Das sind 400 Quest, die die Horde weniger machen muss für den Erfolg. Keine Bevorzugung der Horde???


----------



## Grongrimm (27. Oktober 2010)

Hey,

Also wo ich mit wow vor 5 jahren angefangen habe wahr ich 12 jahre alt (toll ne?)
Und ratet mal was ich von kind auf sein wollte? 

Der böse macker.
Also habe ich als hordler angefangen, genauso wie meine freunde die wow spielen.

Aber heutzutage ist mir das ziemlich latte und ich wechsel mit cata auf ally,
da ich finde das es viel mehr kiddys bei der horde gibt (was man schon alles im ts gehört hat :S)
Bei den allys aber gibt es ein paar leute die....nunja ich sag mal nicht so geistig da sind, dennoch besser als flame kids.

Außerdem sind allys eigendlich die "bösere" seite....

Ich sag nur internierungslager...erinnert mich stark an etwas was ein gewisser mensch vor knapp 70 jahren gemacht hat :S

mfg groni


----------



## Urobeson (27. Oktober 2010)

Arconor schrieb:


> Nur 1 Beispiel:
> 
> Meister der Lehren östliche Königreiche: Allianz 700 Quest--Horde 500 Quest....
> 
> ...



Stimmt nicht ganz. Horde hat in den östlichen Königreichen 550 Quests zu machen und in Kalimdor 685, sind also "nur" 165 weniger.

Im Grunde wurde schon fast alles gesagt, vor allem dass der Thread im Grunde überflüssig ist. Jeder fühlt sich mal benachteiligt. Ich als Hordler (nein, kein Kiddy, Kohl war zu meiner Geburt noch NICHT Kanzler ) fühle mich in Dalaran als Beispiel benachteiligt. Da mir jeder NPC dort mich mit Für die Allianz oder Ehre dem König verabschiedet. Yeah!!! Sowas will man zwei Jahre lang hören. Ober bei diversen Erfolgen wie Entdecker oder bei Weltereignissen a la Pilgerfreuden (steht ja auch wieder an). Warum, weil Teldrasil das einzige Gebiet ist, das nur durch die Hauptstadt betreten werden kann. Und auch nur dort, nahe dem Eingang zu Teldrasil die Tische bei Pilgerfreuden stehen. Bzw. die Tische bei IF zwischen den Wachen vor dem Tor. Bei keiner Hordestadt ist das so. UC mal halb ausgeklammert. Da ist es innerhalb der Mauern der Ruinen aber nicht wirklich der Stadt an sich. Daher könnte ich jetzt sagen. 

WÄÄÄÄÄH!!! Horde wird ja voll gedisst. Maulmeckermotz

Auf der anderen Seite sind schon diverse Instanzen genannt worden. Versucht als Ally mal, vor dem Dungeonfinder, ins Kloster oder HdW zu kommen. Das waren Weltreisen, beim erstenmal noch einigermaßen spaßig, da man ja die Gebiete noch nicht kannte und erkunden konnte aber danach...

Wie schon erwähnt, jeder fühlt sich mal benachteiligt. Liegt wohl daran, dass man negatives eher im Kopf behält als positives. Oder eben dieses als Glück, Skill, whatever abtut.

Dass die Allianz im Lore bevorteilt wird liegt vermutlich am Erbe der Serie. Im ersten WC und WC2 war die Allianz die gute Seite die Horde die Bösis. Erst mit WC3 bekam die Horde ihre eigenen Motive die über "alles moschen" hinausging. Mittlerweile sind weder Allianz noch Horde gut oder böse, beide Seiten haben ihre Ziele und Motive und handeln entsprechend. Die Bösen sind im Grunde immer die NPC im PvE, ob nun Ragnaros und Co aus Vanilla, Illidian und Schergen aus BC, Arthas und Konsorten in WotL oder nun Todesschwinge und alle die da mitmischen in Cata.

Just my 2 cent.


----------



## Staypuft (27. Oktober 2010)

Valdos schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> kann es sein das die Allianz einfach benachteiligt wird? Sogar die Entwickler des Spielers bevorzugen einfach die Horde, ... weswegen?





naja...der wow film soll aus der sicht der allianz spielen....also dann wird wohl eher die allianz bevorzugt


----------



## Technocrat (27. Oktober 2010)

Grongrimm schrieb:


> Außerdem sind allys eigendlich die "bösere" seite....


Ja nee, iss klor. Vermutlich hast Du Dich noch nicht damit beschäftigt, was die Apotheker in Origammar so treiben...


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (27. Oktober 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Die Sache ist recht einfach zu erklären:
> 
> Wären die Blizz Entwickler alle altersmäßig noch vor ihrer ersten Rasur, dann würden sie lieber Allianz spielen, aber so.....




Ohrensammler ich finde deine Beiträge sonst garstig bis "Trolllike" (Subjektiv betrachtet, muss nicht zwingend stimmen) aber 

Da geb Ich dir zu 110% Recht *g*


----------



## Sano (27. Oktober 2010)

Klein Klausi ist Alli.
Alles ist schön und alle sind nett zueinander.
Dann geht Klein Klausi aufs Schlachtfeld und lässt sich 3 Wochen so 
richtig vermöbeln. Dann hat klein klausi die Nase voll und macht sich auf der pösen Horde-Seite einen Stampffusskrieger mit dem namen Grosser Klausi.
Mit dem geht er nun ins BG um IMMER schön zu gewinnen. Denn hier sind ja nun auch alle seine Freunde hin. Schlachtfelder sind hier einfach angenehmer.
ABER zum Blumen pflücken hat er noch auf der Alli Seite seinen kleinen Klausi. Schimpfen tut er auf die Horde wo es nur geht ... aber sein S37 Equip am 
grossen Klausi liebt er heiss und innig.

Nun spielt es sich überall schön.

*Schlachtruf Allianz: "Hart wie Thorium, zäh wie Grollhufleder und schnell wie ein flüchtender Taure. Das ist die Allianz!"
*
Horde stinkt!

MfG Sano


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (27. Oktober 2010)

Sano schrieb:


> *
> *
> Horde stinkt!
> 
> MfG Sano





Welch geistige Ergüsse .. 0/10


----------



## Bandit 1 (27. Oktober 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Die Sache ist recht einfach zu erklären:
> 
> Wären die Blizz Entwickler alle altersmäßig noch vor ihrer ersten Rasur, dann würden sie lieber Allianz spielen, aber so.....



*Hey, da wirft einer mit Vorurteilen - steinigt ihn.*


----------



## Sano (27. Oktober 2010)

Rauskopiert aus dem Blizzcon Liveblog 2010 "Allgemeine Fragen und Antworten":

*"Frage: Ich spiele auf einem PvP-Server mit schlechter Balance zwischen Allianz und Horde. Was plant Ihr in dieser Hinsicht?

Antwort: Das liegt nur daran, dass der Allianz dieser Schlachtruf fehlt. Es gab da einen interessanten Wechsel von der Allianz zur Horde beim Interesse der Spieler. Wir müssen die Allianz wohl einfach wieder etwas cooler machen. "
*
Absolut ncihtssagende Antwort mit einer klar erkennbaren Botschaft zwischen den Zeilen:
"Allianz ist benachteiligt? Na und? Nerf mich doch nicht mit so langweiligem kram. Vielleicht geben wir den Allis einfach nch 2 Pets mehr als der Horde .. das sollte reichen."


----------



## Heynrich (27. Oktober 2010)

Grongrimm schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> Also wo ich mit wow vor 5 jahren angefangen habe wahr ich 12 jahre alt (toll ne?)
> Und ratet mal was ich von kind auf sein wollte?
> ...



wieso muss ich, wenn ich das lese, an das hier denken


----------



## MadMat (27. Oktober 2010)

Die Frage ist doch immer: Wie gross sind die sogenannten Vorteile? RufBonus vom Menschen schön und gut, aber 20% Haste sind ja wohl mal gut. Ebenso, dass man son Tauren nicht so lang/gut mit ner Kopfnuss versehen kann. Naja..son Steak hält eben was aus, landet dennoch irgendwann in einer Pfanne.

Und das Geschwafel mit AV gehört langsam in den Schrank. Wieviel von Euch haben AV jemals richtig gespielt? Da waren noch Mobs in den Gebäuden, da standen Lager. Es war für jede Seite schwer in die Base zu kommen. Alli: Brücke, aber dahinter fast frei. Horde: erst ein Dorf mit "Adds", dann der Turm mit Add, dann der schmale Gang, dahinter 2 Türme, wo man nicht out of combat kommt, wegen der Bogenschützen.
Meine Güte. Jede Seite hat das Beste daraus gemacht.

Grüsse


----------



## Manaori (27. Oktober 2010)

Yiraja schrieb:


> omg wie bescheuert ist sowas .... die horden startgebiete sind auch alle tot langweilig, orcs zu grün tauren zu braun [...] und ich spiele horde und allianz btw ^^





Also... entschuldige bitte, aber das ist meine eigene, subjektive Meinung  Dachte, das hätte ich genug betont. Ich behaupte ja uach nicht, dass du bescheuert bist, weil du die Hordestartgebiete nicht magst...


----------



## Rhazzar (27. Oktober 2010)

Also, ich habe das Thema jetzt zwar nur grob überflogen, aber meinem Gefühl nach ist das Ganze doch total subjektiv (*lol	welch Wortspiel!) 

Ich habe in den letzten drei Jahren beide Seiten gespielt und hatte mal Vor-, mal Nachteile.
Die Frage ist doch auch, was man als Nachteil empfindet. 
Für die einen ist das stylische Aussehen wichtig (...da bekommen die Allis mit den Worgen eine echt g... Rasse dazu), die anderen wollen "passende" Rassenfähigkeiten und
wieder andere versuchen möglichst kostengünstig ihren Beruf auf max. zu skillen (unterschiedliche Preise im AH, Rassenbonus etc.)... usw.

Aktuell bin ich (auch schon seit 1,5 Jahren) Hordler und steh' dazu!


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (27. Oktober 2010)

Staypuft schrieb:


> naja...der wow film soll aus der sicht der allianz spielen....also dann wird wohl eher die allianz bevorzugt


<flame on>Das hat mit Bevorzugung nix zu tun. Wer will schon einen Film aus der Sicht eines einfältigen, mit einer Aussprache die nach Rülpsern klingt sprechenden, Kacke schwitzend Orks sehen? Richtig, niemand! Blutelfen wären da schon eher ne Alternative, da im Moment ja so ein Homoerotischer-Vampirverschnitt-Hype durch die Medien zieht, wie der Fäkalgestank aus Unterstadt durch Tirisfal. Auch sprechende Kühe eignen sich höchstens für ne Disney Pixar Produktion als Handlungsträger - wobei dem Kinderfilm-Genre vermutlich eh ein Großteil der Horde-Gemeinschaft zugeneigt sein dürfte...</flame>


----------



## Staypuft (27. Oktober 2010)

Blutsegeladmiral schrieb:


> <flame on>Das hat mit Bevorzugung nix zu tun. Wer will schon einen Film aus der Sicht eines einfältigen, mit einer Aussprache die nach Rülpsern klingt sprechenden, Kacke schwitzend Orks sehen? Richtig, niemand! Blutelfen wären da schon eher ne Alternative, da im Moment ja so ein Homoerotischer-Vampirverschnitt-Hype durch die Medien zieht, wie der Fäkalgestank aus Unterstadt durch Tirisfal. Auch sprechende Kühe eignen sich höchstens für ne Disney Pixar Produktion als Handlungsträger - wobei dem Kinderfilm-Genre vermutlich eh ein Großteil der Horde-Gemeinschaft zugeneigt sein dürfte...</flame>





naja...mit thrall kannste auch ne gute geschichte machen...also halt animiert und in 3d...kam mit avatar auch super an..



edit...durch deine meinung und äußerung gegenüber der horde würde ich eher dich als kindisch bezeichnen...


----------



## Harkor (27. Oktober 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Die Sache ist recht einfach zu erklären:
> 
> Wären die Blizz Entwickler alle altersmäßig noch vor ihrer ersten Rasur, dann würden sie lieber Allianz spielen, aber so.....





Talin78 schrieb:


> Und ja bin Alli seit 4,5 Jahren und wäre froh, wenn ich mich nicht rasieren müsste.^^



Geht mir ähnlich, aber wachsen lassen sieht bei einem grauen Bart echt blöd aus. Macht noch älter


----------



## MadMat (27. Oktober 2010)

achwas Gandalf ;-)


----------



## riggedi (27. Oktober 2010)

Jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische:

"Blizz" besteht aus mehr als nur einer Person - insofern gibt es genauso viel Neigungen und Vorzüge, wie Mitarbeiter. Nix und niemand wird bevorzugt! Ihr wisst doch, wie wenig Erfahrung Blizz mit balancing hat, oder? Denkt mal weniger in Schubladen... ach, was red ich. Das versteht sowieso nur eine kleine Minderheit.

Riggedi


----------



## MadMat (27. Oktober 2010)

Man rechnet sich sinnloser Weise immer Chancen aus. Klar macht das keinen Sinn. Denn welchen Sinn würde folgende Erfahrung machen:

Alli rennt und will ein Item farmen (Quest). Nichts dropt. Kommt ein Hordler und macht das Selbe. Alli bekommt plötzlich drops.
Total sinnloser Zusammenhang (würde man meinen), dennoch setzt es sich so fest.

Anscheinend ebenso andes herum. Fakt ist nunmal: es gibt immer hier und da kleine, feine Unterschiede. Aber einen echten Vorteil gibt es
sicher nicht.

Grüsse


----------



## Falcoron (27. Oktober 2010)

Naja ich würde sagen dies liegt immer im Auge des Betrachters. Horde ist eben Kult mann... alleine wir Trolle sind sowas von chillig und genial, dass man mit uns die ganze liebe lange Nacht feiern könnte. 
Vorallem unser lässiger Stil lässt keine Wünsche offen. Deswegen sind wir sicherlich das coolste Volk in WoW.

FOR THE HORDE


----------



## <<NôGô>> (27. Oktober 2010)

Also ich bin alli, aber mein Vorredner hat recht. Trolle sind das coolste Volk der Horde. Warten wir mal ab ob sich das mit Cata ändert


----------



## Falcoron (27. Oktober 2010)

Danke Brast - Nachtelfen finde ich auch vollkommen chillig mann 
Jedenfalls wollte ich noch was hinzufügen - eigentlich hat jede Klasse und jede Rasse egal ob Horde oder Alli...Allian.....allian... -.- die anderen eben^^, ihre Specials und auch Vorzüge aber ebenso Nachteile.
Eigentlich lohnt es sich nicht darüber zu talken wer sich nu benachteiligt fühlt mann.

in diesem Sinne Falcoron


----------



## lordtheseiko (27. Oktober 2010)

Mag Barack Obama jetzt Evangelische Leute oder katholische mehr? Ich bin Katholisch, also er bevorzugt eindeutig evangelische!!!!




Achja hey, 2 Säcke Reis in China


----------



## Reflox (27. Oktober 2010)

lordtheseiko schrieb:


> Mag Barack Obama jetzt Evangelische Leute oder katholische mehr? Ich bin Katholisch, also er bevorzugt eindeutig evangelische!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In China hat es weitaus mehr als 2 Reissäcke. 

Aber ganz ehrlich.

Das Gras ist auf der anderen Seite immer grüner.


----------



## BossRulE (27. Oktober 2010)

<<NôGô>> schrieb:


> Terrordar!!!
> 
> 9500 Horde Chars gegen 500 Alli Chars



öh...10500 gegen gefühlte 100 Allis wenn dann


----------



## Imonaboat (27. Oktober 2010)

Also Fakt ist dass sowohl im PvE als auch PvP die Top Teams und Raids immer von der Horde gestellt werden.

3v3 Bracket TOP10 spielen 7 Teams Horde. 

PvE TOP10 8 Gilden Horde.

Ich hab sowohl Horde als auch Allianz gespielt und muss sagen wenn du als Allianzler nach Spielern suchst die das Grundschulniveau überschreiten dann brauchst du manchmal echt viel Zeit  Sieht man sehr gut an den Posts hier im Thread.


----------



## Shaila (27. Oktober 2010)

Meiner Meinung nach wird keiner bevorzugt. Und genau DAS stört mich. Wir befinden uns im Krieg und ständig wird geschrien wenn es Blizzard auch nur wagen sollte, mal eine Ungleichheit einzuführen: "Fu Blizzard lässt die Allianz im Stich!". Diese Mentalität stört mich. Ich fände gerade das total klasse, wenn die Horde und die Allianz mal in große Not vor der anderen Fraktion gerät. So ist es doch langweilig, so wirkt es wie ein aufgesetzter Krieg.

In sofern: Ich bin für den Horde vs. Allianz Krieg, aber wenn schon, dann bitte ein Krieg und keine Kissenschlacht. Blizzard sollte sich nicht immer weichkochen lassen!


P.S: Deswegen finde ich es extrem cool, dass die Nachtelfen in Cata jetzt z.B. sehr in Bedrängnis geraten, genau SOLCHE Wendungen wünsche ich mir, denn DAS macht Geschichte und Atmosphäre aus. Im Krieg heißt es auch nicht, das wenn du einen Panzer verlierst, der andere auch einen zu verlieren hat. Dieser Thread und diese Diskussion ist in meinen Augen ein einziger Witz, ohne jemanden persönlich angreifen zu wollen.


----------



## Nordendboy (27. Oktober 2010)

blizz bevorzugt mich ! warum ? ich zahle 13euro im monat


----------



## Seryma (27. Oktober 2010)

phaatom schrieb:


> aber eins muss ich noch sagen FOR THE HORD



for the duden O.o

Es kommen seit Jahren doch immer wieder Diskussionen auf, dass Blizzard die Allianz bevorzugt etc... warum, weiß ich garnicht so genau, meiner Meinung nach haben die mit Gnomen, Zwergen, Tintenfischen und ihrer hässlichen Hauptstadt die totale Arschkarte 

Wenn ich mir das neue Orgrimmar ansehe, wird sich an diesem Trend wohl nix verändern


----------



## Borgok (27. Oktober 2010)

Trig schrieb:


> Hiho,
> 
> die Allianzspieler haben klare Vorteile was die Reiserouten angeht


?

Die Verbindungen der Horde sind wohl keinesfalls schlechter. 

Gerade die Häfen der Allianz liegen im Gegensatz zur Horde oft weit entfernt von den Städten: Menethil (nicht Eisenschmiede), Auberdine (nicht Darnassus). 
Und der Weg zur Exodar ist ja eine Zumutung im Vergleich zum schnellen Port nach Silbermond. 


Von TB nach Og: der Zeppelin, dauert recht lange, oder die Flugroute da die Städte nicht sehr weit voneinander entfernt liegen. 
<-> 
Von SW nach IF: die Tiefenbahn, oder Flugroute 


Von Og nach UC: Zeppelin, direkter Flug 
<-> 
Von Sw nach Darnassus: 2 Schiffsrouten, umsteigen in Auberdine 


Von UC nach Silbermond: direkter Teleport, oder direkte Flugroute 
<-> 
Von Darnassus zur Exodar: 2 Schiffsrouten (umsteigen in Auberdine), oder Flug nach Auberdine +Schiffsroute, kein Direktflug 


Von OG oder UC ins Schlingendorntal: Zeppelin, direkter Flug 
<-> 
Von IF nach Theramore, Düstermarschen: Erstmal Flug nach Menethil und dann Schiffsroute 




Endes schrieb:


> Wenn dann hat die Alianz eher kleine Vorteile die so als einzeln kein gewicht machen aber zusammen sind es schon viel.
> 
> Ich versuche mal beispiele aufzuführen.
> 
> ...



1. Hast du sie ausgemessen? Und was hat Sw, was andere Hauptstädte nicht haben? Klar ist sie anders, aber jede Hauptstadt ist eben einzigartig.
2. Dafür liegt der Hafen am A*** von Sw, und er ist so groß dass auch wenn man schon am Hafen ist noch ein gutes Stück zum Schiff laufen muss. Der Weg vom Handeslviertel (Bank/ AH) zu den Schiffen dauert mitunter länger als in OG der kurze Weg vor die Stadttore. Vorteil der Allianz? Garantiert nicht.
...

Solche Argumente/Aufzählen von "Vorteilen" sind sinnlos, da du dir nur das herauspickst was dir passt. Da gibs kleine "Vorteile" auf Allianz- ebenso wie auf Hordeseite.

-Silbermond hat 2 Banken.
-Die Horde hat das bessere Lager im Schlingendorntal.
-Hordler konnten sich auch ohne DF nach Gnomeregan porten, Allianzler aber nicht zum Kloster.
- Cataie Horde bekommt so wie es bisher aussieht mehr in Cata (die Horde erobert mehr, hat mächtige Posten, die Allianz wirkt vielerorts zurückgeschlagen und hat nur kleine Lager):
->Horde überrennt das Eschental, Allianz wird geschwächt und zurückgeschlegen, hat nur noch kleine Posten, Horde dominiert
->Horde erobert Vorgebirge des Hügellandes, zerstört Süderstade und verdrängt die Allianz (nahezu?) komplett
->Grom'Gol bleibt erhalten, es kommt noch weiter südlich ein neuer Goblinposten dazu.
->Horde erobert ganz Azshara, ab nun ein reines Hordegebiet. Die ganze Landkarte sieht aus wie das Horde-Wappen/-Symbol.
Allianz dagegen:
-> mehrere Posten werden zerstört, Menethil ist halb kaputt und nurnoch ein Schatten seiner selbst
-> Dunkelküste wird verwüstet, Auberdine zerstört. Das neue Lager hat keine Schiffanlegestelle mehr
->Allianz greift südliches Brachland an, erobert es aber keineswegs (es gibt sogar neue Hordeposten dort...)
usw.

- Die Allianz hat ein völlig isoliertes Startgebiet (Teldrassil), und Hordler müssen um es zu betreten erst durch eine Hauptstadt (und zuvor noch auf ein Schiff...). Auch Exodar und die 2 Inseln sind isolierter als Geisterlande/Immersangwald und Hordler müssen um dort hin zu gelangen erst mitten ins feindliche Dorf Auberdine und auf die Allianzschiffe. Allianzler können dagegen direkt ohne Hindernis in die Hordegebiete reinlaufen.
-Neutrale Fraktionen/Städte sind meist eher Allianz als Horde.
usw.

Dies sind nur ein paar Beispiele. Die Allianz ist in manchen Dingen eher bevorzugt, die Horde dagegen in anderen.




Cartman666 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die Regionen anschaue, in denen die Hordler anfangs questen würde ich sagen: Blizzard mag die Allianz lieber. Brachland? Tausend Nadeln? Steinkrallengebirge? Alles irgendwie furchtbar, langweilig und furchtbar langweilig.


Was?!
Das ist nur Geschmacksache. Ich finde das (nördliche) Brachland seit jeher eines der schönsten Gebiete überhaupt.


----------



## Chillers (27. Oktober 2010)

Seryma schrieb:


> for the duden O.o
> 
> Es kommen seit Jahren doch immer wieder Diskussionen auf, dass Blizzard die Allianz bevorzugt etc... warum, weiß ich garnicht so genau, meiner Meinung nach haben die mit Gnomen, Zwergen, Tintenfischen und ihrer hässlichen Hauptstadt die totale Arschkarte
> 
> Wenn ich mir das neue Orgrimmar ansehe, wird sich an diesem Trend wohl nix verändern


Gnome ausgenommen, hast Du absolut Recht.


----------



## Falcoron (28. Oktober 2010)

> In sofern: Ich bin für den Horde vs. Allianz Krieg, aber wenn schon, dann bitte ein Krieg und keine Kissenschlacht. Blizzard sollte sich nicht immer weichkochen lassen!



Da gibt es ein kleines Problem - es sind eben Spieler auf beiden Seiten, sprich Kunden die jeden Monat Geld dafür bezahlen, dass sie spielen und wenn sie dann spielen, dann möchten sie die gleichen Chancen haben wie andere etwas zu erreichen. Was stellst Du dir denn unter einen "richtigen Krieg" anstelle einer "Kissenschlacht" vor? - Wechselnde Gebiete je nach Fraktion. Eroberbare Hauptstädte? Gefangenenlager für Spieler? 
Mal im Ernst; sowas ist einfach nicht machbar und ich denke Blizzard weiß dies auch und deswegen wird es auch nur Auseinandersetzungen geben in bestimmten Bereichen - sprich BGs oder offene Schlachtfelder... alles andere ist schlechtes Mojo mann 

Zum Aussehen der Hauptstädte:
Leute - ich denke dies liegt, wie immer im Auge des Betrachters, was nun schön oder nicht so schön, bis zum absoluten Erbrechen ist. Silbermond ist im Punkto Schönheit keinesfalls hinter den Alli-Städten. (nur dort ist kaum ein Spieler anzutreffen) - Sturmwind ist zwar groß aber dafür auch ebenso unübersichtlich. Also es liegt einfach im Auge des Betrachters - da kann man wirklich nicht abschätzen, wer nun mehr favorisiert wird. 

Zu den Flugrouten etc.:
Ehrlich....wenn ich dort hin komme wo ich hin will, ist mir alles andere Latte (eben noch schnell einen Kaffee holen^^)



> Sturmwind ist die größte Hauptstadt im Spiel.



wo steht das bitte? ^^

so und nu weiter chillen mann


----------



## Folkthing (28. Oktober 2010)

Silbermond stellt wohl die größte Hauptstadt dar


----------



## Shaila (28. Oktober 2010)

Falcoron schrieb:


> Da gibt es ein kleines Problem - es sind eben Spieler auf beiden Seiten, sprich Kunden die jeden Monat Geld dafür bezahlen, dass sie spielen und wenn sie dann spielen, dann möchten sie die gleichen Chancen haben wie andere etwas zu erreichen. Was stellst Du dir denn unter einen "richtigen Krieg" anstelle einer "Kissenschlacht" vor? - Wechselnde Gebiete je nach Fraktion. Eroberbare Hauptstädte? Gefangenenlager für Spieler?
> Mal im Ernst; sowas ist einfach nicht machbar und ich denke Blizzard weiß dies auch und deswegen wird es auch nur Auseinandersetzungen geben in bestimmten Bereichen - sprich BGs oder offene Schlachtfelder... alles andere ist schlechtes Mojo mann
> so und nu weiter chillen mann



Völliger Quatsch. Natürlich darf man nicht eine Seite so bevorzugen, dass die andere Seite schon überhaupt keinen Spaß mehr macht, aber das ist doch nicht der Punkt. Der Punkt ist einfach diese lächerliche Diskussion. Wieso muss man sich aufregen, wenn z.B. Stormwind größer als Orgrimmar ist, ich meine, was soll so schlimm daran sein ? Die Spieler regen sich schon bei solch banalen Dingen auf, was ich nicht verstehen kann. Oh nein, der Feind hat eine größere Stadt, wie unfassbar furchtbar. Es sind diese lächerlichen Diskussionen, die mich stören.

Und ja, ich wünsche mir genau das was du schreibst. Unter Gefangenenlager kann ich mir aber leider nichts vorstellen. Dies würde auch vorraussetzen, das eine Fraktion gewinnt. Eben DAS will ich nicht, aber ich will, dass es mal einen richtigen Schlagaustausch gibt. Das bei einem Patch mal die Allianz ordentlich hinhalten muss und in einem weiteren Patch die Horde. Und nicht immer diese 1:1 Kopien, die einfach überhaupt nicht ins Schema der WoW Historik passen. Aber leider wird dies eben nicht möglich sein, wegen der Mentalität der Leute, die sich hier z.B. benachteiligt fühlen in ihrer Fraktion.

Solange es diese Leute in Überzahl geben wird, ist eine Vertiefung des Konfliktes und der daraus resultierenden positiven Atmosphäre für das Spiel schlicht und ergreifend nicht möglich und das ist ganz einfach eine traurige Tatsache, gerade weil man so viel aus dem Horde vs. Allianz Konflikt machen könnte, was aber immer wieder sofort durch die Leute unterbunden wird, die sich immer sofort aufregen, wenn der Handschuh ihrer Fraktion mal kleiner als der der anderen Fraktion ist.

Ich bleibe dabei: Die gesamte Diskussion ist ein einziger Witz.


----------



## Russelkurt (28. Oktober 2010)

ja, die allianz ist im nachteil. ja die horde ist im nachteil. kommt immer auf den standpunkt an. im endeffekt sind es eh die gleichen gitternetzlinien auf die die texturen draufkommen. ich sag immer die horde ist gemein und sollte sich mal waschen, die horde verspottet uns allianzler und sagt was weiß ich was... jeder ist im nachteil und jeder ist op... das leben ist halt ungerecht...


----------



## WeRkO (28. Oktober 2010)

Allianz wird eindeutig benachteiligt .
Ich meine, Allianz hat weibliche Zwerge, das ist die größte Benachteiligung die's geben kann. Da kommen nicht mal männliche Blutelfen der Horde ran.


----------

